# Perchè leggo e non scrivo?????



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2007)

*Perchè leggo e non scrivo?????*

Ciao a tutti

ieri ho inviato un post a Giovanni (Admin), gli ho chiesto se poteva CANCELLARE TUTTA LA MIA STORIA dal forum, lasciarmi il nick, ma togliere gli oltre 2500 post che ho inviato, purtroppo mi dice che gli strumenti che ha lui a disposizione non glielo consentono (ADMIN hai bisogno di un consulente serio, chiamami!!!).

Perchè volevo farglieli cancellare??? 

Questo forum è stato intitolato al TRADIMENTO, sia subito, sia concepito. Per molto tempo le persone che si affacciavano qui trovavano molte parole di conforto o contestazione, non che servissero sempre, tanti hanno letto e non hanno capito nulla, altri invece hanno fatto tesoro dei concetti espressi e hanno iniziato un percorso per cambiare la loro stessa esistenza. Questo forum si è da sempre distinto proprio per questa sua originalità!!!

Adesso invece, grazie a TUTTI VOI, a voi che non sapete ignorare l'ignoranza della gente, a voi che vi spacciate per dotti, a voi che avete l'insulto facile come a dire che chi le spara più grosse VINCE (non ho ancora capito cosa ci sia in palio), a voi che esponete più personalità mascherandovi sotto diversi NICK, a voi che avete trasformato un FORUM in una CHAT ROOM, a voi che insozzate ogni thread di fango, melma ed altro ancora, a voi che usate la menzogna mista a verità per calunniare questo o quello solo perchè non vi è simpatico.
Devo complimentarmi con tutti VOI, siete stati abili a distruggere questo luogo, si sa distruggere è molto più facile che costruire.......

E' assurdo vedere come la maggior parte di voi deve presentarsi sul forum come INVISIBILE e poi invia messaggi privati o POST in chiaro, mi chiedo che senso abbia a quel punto mettersi nascosti, avete forse timore di essere VISTI che interevenite più nella messaggistica privata??? Aver allargato lo spazio dei messaggi privati che senso ha?? Ne ricevete ed inviate talmente tanti che non avete il tempo di cancellarli???? Questo è un forum, non una chat, una mail o un "instant messanger", ci sono strumenti GRATUITI che fanno meglio questo servizio.

Quello che più mi stupisce è vedere che il pettegolezzo, il parlare trasversale, l'insultare, i risolini idioti che servono solo ad irritare, ha preso tutti, anche le persone più insospettabili, ormai tutti a difendere la propria immagine, a cercare il plauso del "proprio" pubblico e dei fans. Ormai i concetti più "alti" espressi qui sono gli allegati di YOU TUBE, o i testi delle canzoni di poetuccoli da quattro soldi che scrivono filosofia e nella vita sono DROGATI, ALCOLIZZATI, TRADITORI, PEDOFILI, EVASORI, e quant'altro, decisamente dei bei monumenti di cultura.

Il bello di tutto ciò è che ognuno di voi che critica, aggredisce, o sparge letame, ha il suo scheletro nell'armadio, ognuno ha i suoi torti, le sue colpe: chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra!!!!! Il forum è diventato un posto di spacciatori, fate a gara a chi spaccia meglio la "verità" distorta e in questo non vi preoccupate di chi coinvolgete.

Purtroppo so che sul forum tra le tante leggende metropolitane sono girate anche varie storie tra me ed altri utenti del forum, con intrecci sempre più assurdi, sempre più paradossali, credo che gli autori delle soap opere dovrebbero venire qui per prendere spunti. Non accuso nessuno e non tratto privatamente questo discorso perchè dovrei mandare un MP a quasi tutto il forum, dato che siamo quasi 1000 utenti, non mi basta la casella, dico soltanto che TUTTE le persone che in passato mi hanno cercato, scritto o posto dei quesiti di qualsiasi natura, hanno ricevuto da me una risposta, mi ha ferito scoprire che alcune di queste hanno poi preferito dare peso a correnti di pensiero diverse senza nemmeno parlarmene.

Ho chiesto all'ADMIN di cancellare tutti i miei post perchè non reputo degno questo luogo a conservare le mie memorie e i miei pensieri, so che tanti si staranno mettendo a ridere in questo istante (ma chi caxxo è questo, chi si crede di essere...), ma vi assicuro che questo forum ormai non mi rappresenta più. Ecco perchè da molto tempo, entro, leggo, e chiudo senza intervenire...........

E' con profondo rammarico che scrivo queste righe


----------



## Lettrice (13 Dicembre 2007)

Ti capisco.

Fai come meglio ti senti.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> ieri ho inviato un post a Giovanni (Admin), gli ho chiesto se poteva CANCELLARE TUTTA LA MIA STORIA dal forum, lasciarmi il nick, ma togliere gli oltre 2500 post che ho inviato, purtroppo mi dice che gli strumenti che ha lui a disposizione non glielo consentono (ADMIN hai bisogno di un consulente serio, chiamami!!!).
> 
> ...


E' con profondo rammarico che le leggo.
Sento nelle tue parole rabbia, probabilemte per un'ingiustizia. Non so, in realtà neppure voglio sapere perchè non si può fare i giudici nè pensare da poche parole di capire la complessità delle situazioni.
L'ho già scritto, una frase che spesso mi torna alla memoria è quella di Anna Franck nel Diario, quando scrive, a pochi giorni dall'internamento nel campo, "Eppure credo ancora che gli uomini siano buoni".
io credo che questo forum sia cambiato molto, ma non necessariamente in peggio. E' divenuto anche una chat e un posto dove rilassarsi, ma resta anche un punto di riferimento per molti e vi si leggono riflessioni nteressanti, personalemnte ci trovo anche degli amici. 
Non fare di tutt'erba un fascio. 
Io credo ancora che questo forum sia buono.


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E' con profondo rammarico che le leggo.
> Sento nelle tue parole rabbia, probabilemte per un'ingiustizia. Non so, in realtà neppure voglio sapere perchè non si può fare i giudici nè pensare da poche parole di capire la complessità delle situazioni.
> L'ho già scritto, una frase che spesso mi torna alla memoria è quella di Anna Franck nel Diario, quando scrive, a pochi giorni dall'internamento nel campo, "Eppure credo ancora che gli uomini siano buoni".
> io credo che questo forum sia cambiato molto, ma non necessariamente in peggio. E' divenuto anche una chat e un posto dove rilassarsi, ma resta anche un punto di riferimento per molti e vi si leggono riflessioni nteressanti, personalemnte ci trovo anche degli amici.
> ...


Qualcuno avrebbe salvato anche SODOMA E GOMORRA se ci fosse stato anche UN SOLO UOMO BUONO, ma io non sono DIO, la mia vita non è ETERNA, e reputo il mio tempo prezioso. Entrare in un forum, iniziare a leggere 30-50 thread nuovi (credo sia la media giornaliera) e renderti conto che non riesci ad arrivare alla fine perchè a partire dal quarto-quinto post si iniziano gli insulti, il cazzeggio, gli allegati, o i messaggi trasversali con riferimenti a discussioni private, capisci che stai sprecando tempo.

Se devi acquistare un libro la tua scelta la fai perchè conosci l'autore e ti fidi, oppure un tuo amico/conoscente te ne ha parlato, diversamente leggi la critica o la copertina. In quest'ultimo caso se non ti convinci, non lo compri!!!!

Questo forum E' PIENO DI COPERTINE poco convincenti


----------



## Iris (13 Dicembre 2007)

*Lancillotto*

Capisco e rispetto la tua decisione.

P.S. Io ho utilizzato la modalità "invisibile", per motivi che non hanno nulla a che vedere con la volontà di nascondermi da tutto il Forum. Ma avevo problemi contingenti.

Ma ora sarò di nuovo visibile, perchè mi rendo conto che la mia scelta, in un momento come questo possa creare confusione.

Io sono vera.

L.


----------



## Old sfigatta (13 Dicembre 2007)

*ciao Lanci...*

ti ringrazio per avermi risposto, nel thread 14.30, credo che tu abbia capito, dato che sei un uomo intelligente, io  ho scherzato senza far
alcun riferimento trasversale, anche io non discuto su quello che tu hai deciso anche perché
*le scelte si possono discutere solo prima di essere prese *
e tu l'hai già fatto quindi, credo, che dell'opinione di chi ha condiviso qui qualcosa
con te, te ne interessi ben poco.
che dire, mi sembra molto drastico ...anche io con alcuni utenti non mi trovo bene ed evito di dialogarci, mentre con altri, con cui mi trovo meglio, mi mando anche dei messaggi PVT, alcuni hanno anche il mio numero di cellulare...
io amo socializzare e se con una persona mi trovo "bene" non escludo un rapporto di amicizia anche "non via etere".
e, ti assicuro, che avendo una vita piena, con chi dialogo, parlo delle mie cose e non sicuramente dei pettegolezzi del forum, quelli li lascio a chi dalla vita_ poverino/a_ non ha nulla e quindi gli rimane solo qui!
sono molto dispiaciuta che tu ci lasci...MOLTO...e anche se ti ho risposto in maniera _dura_ ci tengo che tu lo sappia.
mi rimane solo il dubbio che tu te ne vada davvero per questo...ma dato che non é affar mio e che non mi cambia la vita, me lo tengo.
M.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Dicembre 2007)

io se ho solo voglia di leggere non mi loggo. se mi loggo sono sempre visibile.
1 perché non me ne frega punto che gli altri sappiano cosa sto facendo
2 perchè ma diamo sul serio i numeri o cosa, qui dentro?

pensa che a me l'admin cancella i messaggi senza che io glielo chieda..


----------



## Lettrice (13 Dicembre 2007)

*AnnaA*

No cancella anche i miei... pensavo di essere completamente suonata fino a quando non ho letto che tu avevi lo stesso problema...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









pero' suonata lo sono 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque lo dico tranquilla... io mi metto in invisibbile perche' sono lo Spirito Santo  

	
	
		
		
	


	













No... e' che non posso sempre rispondere... sono sempre loggata ma non sempre presente


----------



## Nobody (13 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io se ho solo voglia di leggere non mi loggo. se mi loggo sono sempre visibile.
> 1 perché non me ne frega punto che gli altri sappiano cosa sto facendo
> 2 perchè ma diamo sul serio i numeri o cosa, qui dentro?
> 
> *pensa che a me l'admin cancella i messaggi senza che io glielo chieda..*


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io se ho solo voglia di leggere non mi loggo. se mi loggo sono sempre visibile.
> 1 perché non me ne frega punto che gli altri sappiano cosa sto facendo
> 2 perchè ma diamo sul serio i numeri o cosa, qui dentro?
> 
> pensa che a me *l'admin cancella i messaggi senza che io glielo chieda..*



... l'ho notato, non sei l'unica ... la fortuna sta se ti quotano, mentre l'originale va perduto.


----------



## Old sfigatta (13 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... l'ho notato, non sei l'unica ... la fortuna sta se ti quotano, mentre l'originale va perduto.


ciao Marì!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma che fine hai fatto?


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ciao Marì!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leggo di tanto in tanto, ahime' ... ricambio il bacione!


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ti ringrazio per avermi risposto, nel thread 14.30, credo che tu abbia capito, dato che sei un uomo intelligente, io ho scherzato senza far
> alcun riferimento trasversale, anche io non discuto su quello che tu hai deciso anche perché
> *le scelte si possono discutere solo prima di essere prese *
> e tu l'hai già fatto quindi, credo, che dell'opinione di chi ha condiviso qui qualcosa
> ...


 
Solo gli stolti prendono decisioni irremovibili!!! Inoltre io non ho detto che lascio, so che ogni tanto la curiosità di leggere mi viene e mi verrà in futuro, di certo se il forum rimarrà su questo piano, non credo avrò mai voglia di intervenire.

Ho provato a pensare di utlizzare il tasto ignora, in effetti vorrei farlo per gioco nei prossimi giorni per vedere alla fine quanti saranno i POST che reputo leggibili.......

Se dovessi farlo fra qualche tempo vi terrò aggiornati sulla statistica risultante....

Comunque non giudico ciò che uno fa nella vita privata, tu come tutti gli altri sei libera di vivere come credi, e se ti senti o vedi nella vita reale con qualcuno, niente lo può impedire. Quello che ho contestato è quando vedi che persone hanno una vita fuori dal forum e poi vengono qui a scannarsi se non vanno più d'accordo!!!

Per andare a scopare andava bene il telefono, la cam, l'albergo, gli sms e le mail, ma per sputtanarsi devono farlo qui trasformando il forum in un letamaio.

Il fatto che QUESTA possa essere la motivazione, se leggi con attenzione il mio post, ne ho messe molte di ragioni, tra cui il fatto che la gente non sa farsi gli affari propri e mette il naso in situazioni di cui non dovrebbe occuparsene.

Come dici tu, io vivo la mia vita, nel bene e nel male ho da sempre affrontato le mie responsabilità e mi consola il fatto che anche la scorsa settimana parlando con un amico/collega solo di una piccola parte di un mio problema mi ha detto: "Io non potrei vivere con quelle incertezze!!!". Vivo e lascio vivere, ma applico il mio diritto di scegliere con chi condividere parte della mia esistenza.

Per il resto, sottolineo, non ho preso una decisione drastica, ho smesso di scrivere molte volte e altrettante volte ho ripreso, certo i motivi erano i più disparati, spesso legati al lavoro o impegni troppo opprimenti, il titolo del thread è: "Perchè leggo e non scrivo?", non è un addio! Anche all'Admin ho chiesto la cancellazione dei POST non del mio nick al quale sono molto affezionato.

Semmai questa è la prima volta che MOTIVO le ragioni del mio silenzio, anche perchè per la prima volta è una decisione presa razionalmente


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io se ho solo voglia di leggere non mi loggo. se mi loggo sono sempre visibile.
> 1 perché non me ne frega punto che gli altri sappiano cosa sto facendo
> 2 perchè ma diamo sul serio i numeri o cosa, qui dentro?
> 
> pensa che a me l'admin cancella i messaggi senza che io glielo chieda..


Grazie per il tuo intervento!
Davvero molto gradito


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2007)

Tutti a spiegare come mai siete invisibili???

Gente è affar vostro!!!! Nessuno vi chiede spiegazioni, siete giudici di voi stessi. Io ho solo detto che questo luogo è stato reso invivibile per me, ma visto che voi ci state a meraviglia, non dovete preoccupervene.

Le rane vivono nello stagno, ma se un essere umano ci passa molto tempo, credo non durerebbero a lungo. Ad ognuno il suo habitat


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Dicembre 2007)

Non mi sento una rana.
Sto qui perchè il forum mi ha dato molti spunti, e fra un mucchio di letame e l'altro ogni tanto trovo ancora qualcosa su cui pensare/sorridere/mettermi in discussione ecc.
Sono invisibile e ci resterò, perchè la mia voglia va a fasi alterne, a volte entro, leggo e non ho proprio banane per rispondere e non ho voglia neppure di ricevere messaggi privati. è una funzione del forum che uso più che volentieri.
Rispetto la tua decisione Lancillotto, e la comprendo. l'ho sentita molto vicina a me spesso.

stai bene.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Dicembre 2007)

Scusate, ma...... ESISTE UNA FUNZIONE 'INVISIBILE'??????????????


----------



## Old sfigatta (13 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Solo gli stolti prendono decisioni irremovibili!!! Inoltre io non ho detto che lascio, so che ogni tanto la curiosità di leggere mi viene e mi verrà in futuro, di certo se il forum rimarrà su questo piano, non credo avrò mai voglia di intervenire.
> 
> Ho provato a pensare di utlizzare il tasto ignora, in effetti vorrei farlo per gioco nei prossimi giorni per vedere alla fine quanti saranno i POST che reputo leggibili.......
> 
> ...








  avevo capito male..
per alcune cose sono daccordo con te! come darti torto!
ma se leggi, qua e la, tra i vari sputtanamenti non siamo gli unici a pensarla così!

per il resto io ho provato con il tasto ignora ma leggevo un post si e uno no e non capivo un accidenti  

	
	
		
		
	


	





anche io vivo la mia vita e altrettanto non mi sono MAI omessa alle mie responsabilità, ma qui c'é gente che non sa neppure cosa siano le responsabilità...


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Scusate, ma...... ESISTE UNA FUNZIONE 'INVISIBILE'??????????????


 
ahuhuauhauhauhauhauhauh.. yes.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








mi vedi online per caso?!
eppure sono qui.. e ti vedo


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> *Tutti a spiegare come mai siete invisibili???*
> 
> Gente è affar vostro!!!! Nessuno vi chiede spiegazioni, siete giudici di voi stessi. Io ho solo detto che questo luogo è stato reso invivibile per me, ma visto che voi ci state a meraviglia, non dovete preoccupervene.
> 
> Le rane vivono nello stagno, ma se un essere umano ci passa molto tempo, credo non durerebbero a lungo. *Ad ognuno il suo habitat*


Non tutti ... non tento manco a spiegare il perche' ... appunto, e' una questione di scelta, ad ognuno il Suo stagno.


----------



## La Lupa (13 Dicembre 2007)

Già fatto.

Ciao Lanci, conosco la solfa, l'ho fatto anch'io qualche mese fa; per un pò son stata lontana.
Avevo pure io chiesto a giovanni se poteva cancellare il mio topic sulla mia storia, che era tutta mia e la avevo condivisa con voi (alcuni) e mi faceva dispiacere che potesse essere "contaminata". Insomma, ne ero gelosa. Ma anche a me m'aveva dato picche.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi... si va... si torna... guarda, per quanto mi riguarda, sempre con la stessa faccia.

A presto, ferraglia.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Dicembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ahuhuauhauhauhauhauhauh.. yes..
> 
> 
> 
> ...












































va bene...non sono tagliata per la vita da crotala!
Io pensavo uscivate e rientravate per cose vostre, a me capita!


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Non mi sento una rana.
> Sto qui perchè il forum mi ha dato molti spunti, e fra un mucchio di letame e l'altro ogni tanto trovo ancora qualcosa su cui pensare/sorridere/mettermi in discussione ecc.
> Sono invisibile e ci resterò, perchè la mia voglia va a fasi alterne, a volte entro, leggo e non ho proprio banane per rispondere e non ho voglia neppure di ricevere messaggi privati. è una funzione del forum che uso più che volentieri.
> Rispetto la tua decisione Lancillotto, e la comprendo. l'ho sentita molto vicina a me spesso.
> ...


Nessuno nega la presenza di validi spunti, non sai quanti io ne abbia tratti dal forum, il problema è che questa discarica sta diventando come l'emergenza rifiuti a Napoli, tutti ne producono e nessuno sa come smaltirli, fra poco copriranno anche le cose buone che son rimaste


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> avevo capito male..
> per alcune cose sono daccordo con te! come darti torto!
> ma se leggi, qua e la, tra i vari sputtanamenti non siamo gli unici a pensarla così!
> 
> ...


 
ECCO APPUNTO.... hai descritto il mio pensiero.

Leggeresti un libro di cui non ne capisci il contenuto??? Qui non si tratta della volpe e dell'uva, ma proprio dell'esatto contrario, non c'è voglia di abbassarsi a raccogliere ciò che cade a terra


----------



## Old SarahM. (13 Dicembre 2007)

intervengo solo per dire che i post di lancillotto sono qualcosa di prezioso, così come la storia di albatros e altre bellissime cose, e mi piacerebbe ancora leggere lancillotto in questo forum ...

p.s. non arrabbiarti con me per questo che ho scritto


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non tutti ... *non tento manco a spiegare il perche'* ... appunto, e' una questione di scelta, ad ognuno il Suo stagno.


 
Meno male!!!!!!

e comunque tutti a pensare all'invisibilità, di tutto il resto del mio thread SILENZIO TOMBALE!!!!!!!!

Decisamente trovo isilarante questo GUARDARE IL MALE MINORE per non cogliere il cancro ormai diventato metastasi che avvolge il forum, tutti a schiacciare un brufolo!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Già fatto.
> 
> Ciao Lanci, conosco la solfa, l'ho fatto anch'io qualche mese fa; per un pò son stata lontana.
> Avevo pure io chiesto a giovanni se poteva cancellare il mio topic sulla mia storia, che era tutta mia e la avevo condivisa con voi (alcuni) e mi faceva dispiacere che potesse essere "contaminata". Insomma, ne ero gelosa. Ma anche a me m'aveva dato picche.
> ...


 
In effetti ammetto che a te devo dare l'oscar della COERENZA!!
Il tuo "personaggio" è rimasto sempre lo stesso, nel bene e nel male, mi sei piaciuta in molti casi, meno in altri, ma si sa che non si può avere il feeling totale con tutti. Ti rispetto e ti ringrazio (senza ironia di sorta).


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> intervengo solo per dire che i post di lancillotto sono qualcosa di prezioso, così come la storia di albatros e altre bellissime cose, e mi piacerebbe ancora leggere lancillotto in questo forum ...
> 
> p.s. *non arrabbiarti con me per questo che ho scritto*


e perchè dovrei arrabbiarmi, anzi mi fai commuovere con simili parole.

Ti ringrazio, leggere questi commenti mi fa sentire meno STUPIDO anche scrivendo stupidità come quelle contenute in tutto questo thread


----------



## Iris (13 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Meno male!!!!!!
> 
> e comunque tutti a pensare all'invisibilità, di tutto il resto del mio thread SILENZIO TOMBALE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Decisamente trovo isilarante questo GUARDARE IL MALE MINORE per non cogliere il cancro ormai diventato metastasi che avvolge il forum, tutti a schiacciare un brufolo!!!!


 
Veramente mi pare normale!!!
Non si trattadi guardare il male minore, ma ciò che ci riguarda direttamente.
Personalmente non posso contestare il tuo trhead o la tua volontà di allontanarti. Sarebbe mancanza di rispetto. Posso spiegare perchè ho scelto la modalità invisibile. Ma non credo che questo sias il male del Forum.
Il male, ed io l'ho detto sempre senza ipocrisie, è l'insulto come regola, modalità di comunicazione. la ricerca della polemicas a tutti i costi. Il messaggio trasversale: io dico a b, ma c mi legge..e gli altri stanno a sorbirsi questo teaatrino.
Per quanto riguarda poi il tuo ringraziamento agli insospettabili, che ad un certo punto sbottano...beh lo prendo come tale.
Ignorare a tutti i costi chi offende con brutalità, non sempre riesce possibile...e forse visto che la pratica dell'ignorare (da me abbracciata per mesi) non è servita, ad un certo punto è UMANO e COMPRENSIBILE sbottare...anche per quelli che non lo fanno mai. A qualcosa che non ci piace, noi reagiamo. Anche la tua è una razione.
Ed io non la contesto.
Sinceramente non mi sento una rana in uno stagno e non credo che questo forum sia popolato solo da rettili.
sarebe ingiusto da parte mia. Qui ci sono molte persone che stimo e stimerò per sempre.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> e perchè dovrei arrabbiarmi, anzi mi fai commuovere con simili parole.
> 
> Ti ringrazio, leggere questi commenti mi fa sentire meno STUPIDO anche scrivendo stupidità come quelle contenute in tutto questo thread


Lancy, sai benissimo che non hai scritto stupidità in questo thread...ma sai anche che ben difficilmente le parole di buon senso fan fatica a far breccia in chi preferisce il gossip o darsi una lustratina al proprio ego...

Prima ancora di leggere ciò che hai scritto, ho fatto un intervento in alcuni punti assai simile alle tue considerazioni nel thread KO!
Credi che sia stato letto? Si preferisce o incolpare o discolparsi..

Sappiamo entrambi cosa era e cosa avremmo voluto continuasse ad essere questo luogo, fatto di gente vera, che espone il proprio sentire e ne riceve altrettanto, a volte banale, a volte profondo, a volte leggero, altre profondo...ma, senza alcuna presunzione, un luogo VERO.

Le manovre sotterranee così come le offese e quant'altro hanno inizi ben precisi, ma nel nome dell'intelligenza e dell'autogoverno dei singoli si è lasciato andare...troppo a mio avviso e non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo...ma io son uno.

Ma da quell'uno che sono, pur senza il buonismo (in senso positivo, Grande), cerco di ritagliare qualche piccolo spazio, che sia cazzeggio "sano", divertimento, battuta sagace o provocatoria, ma mai offensiva, o che sia intervento serio non importa...ma astenersi sempre e comunque lascia spazio...all'altro!! 


Ps. perchè sto invisibile non te lo dico!


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente mi pare normale!!!
> Non si trattadi guardare il male minore, ma ciò che ci riguarda direttamente.
> Personalmente non posso contestare il tuo trhead o la tua volontà di allontanarti. Sarebbe mancanza di rispetto. Posso spiegare perchè ho scelto la modalità invisibile. Ma non credo che questo sias il male del Forum.
> Il male, ed io l'ho detto sempre senza ipocrisie, è l'insulto come regola, modalità di comunicazione. la ricerca della polemicas a tutti i costi. Il messaggio trasversale: io dico a b, ma c mi legge..e gli altri stanno a sorbirsi questo teaatrino.
> ...


le rane e lo stagno erano una metafora, RANE sono quelle che rispondono stagno per stagno.
Comprendo che ogni tanto ci si senta chiamati in causa e si debba "rispondere per le rime", ma quando vediamo che rispondere non sortisce effetto perchè alla fine anzichè zittire qualcuno, gli diamo ossigeno perchè possa rincarare la dose.

Certo, anche questo mio scritto è una reazione, reagisco perchè trovo incomprensibile che tante persone riescano a farsi condizionare da pochi ELETTI che dirigono l'orchestra dell'insulsaggine. Ero poco più che un bambino quando un uomo riuscì a farmi capire cosa significava ragionare con la mia testa, non ho mai permesso a nessuno di condizionare le mie scelte o i miei pensieri, anche se ovviamente si impara e si cambiano opinioni, ma non perchè sei plagiato, proprio perchè hai la RAGIONE che ti fa vedere la verità quando ce l'hai di fronte.

Se un personaggio è negativo, non lo si applaude perchè una volta scrive con concetto, lo incoraggi a proseguire, qui ci si splela le mani con plausi davvero fuori luogo, sei invogliato a leggere, e poi il massimo pensiero espresso E' UN INSULTO AD UN ALTRO UTENTE, solo che è stato espresso con termini dotti.

Sulla stima di determinati personaggi, posso dirti che fai bene ad averla, ti auguro però di non divenire mai oggetto di pettegolezzo fatto alle tue spalle. Io ho le spalle larghe, KIPLING è stato il mio maestro di vita, amo il caffè amaro, ma certe cose ti lasciano l'amaro in bocca più del caffè


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lancy, sai benissimo che non hai scritto stupidità in questo thread...ma sai anche che ben difficilmente le parole di buon senso fan fatica a far breccia in chi preferisce il gossip o darsi una lustratina al proprio ego...
> 
> Prima ancora di leggere ciò che hai scritto, ho fatto un intervento in alcuni punti assai simile alle tue considerazioni nel thread KO!
> Credi che sia stato letto? Si preferisce o incolpare o discolparsi..
> ...


che fai, provochi anche tu????
Lo so che sei invisibile per non far vedere quando amoreggi in privato con Bruja!!!!

Il fatto di scrivere stupidità o meno non sono io a giudicarlo (ovvio che credo a ciò che scrivo), ne tu che puoi pensarla come me, qui ci sono circa 1000 utenti iscritti (non so quanti siano attivi), e ognuno di loro ha una sua opinione. Se il forum ha preso questa piega, probabilmente la maggioranza pensa che noi due scriviamo STUPIDATE


----------



## La Lupa (13 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> In effetti ammetto che a te devo dare l'oscar della COERENZA!!
> Il tuo "personaggio" è rimasto sempre lo stesso, nel bene e nel male, mi sei piaciuta in molti casi, meno in altri, ma si sa che non si può avere il feeling totale con tutti. Ti rispetto e ti ringrazio (senza ironia di sorta).


Certo! Anche io!

Però non "personaggio" Lanci.
La Lupa son proprio io. In tutto e per tutto. Penso di essere la meno virtuale dei cybernauti.
Tu, per esempio, non mi hai mai dato l'idea di "personaggio".
Come altri qua sopra, per carità, una decina ci sono...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...no?

Il feeling è un'altra roba, certamente, ma il rispetto e l'educazione anche la minimo sindacale, sarebbero auspicabili.
Ma del resto, guarda come va il mondo...

Sai cos'è che mi dispiace di questo ultimo periodo?

Che quando chen dava dello straccione e invitava al silenzio gente con stipendi da 1000 euro al mese, siamo stati in 2 o 3 a incazzarci di brutto e c'hanno dato dei noiosi e rompicoglioni. Gli altri eh? Non Chen. Chen, anche lui sempre coerente, ha continuato a delirare... 

Adesso che qualche vacca e due chennessò danno sfoggio dei loro vizi privati e nessuna pubblica virtù, pare scoppiata una guerra.


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Meno male!!!!!!
> 
> e comunque tutti a pensare all'invisibilità, di tutto il resto del mio thread SILENZIO TOMBALE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Decisamente trovo isilarante questo *GUARDARE IL MALE MINORE* per non cogliere il cancro ormai diventato metastasi che avvolge il forum, tutti a schiacciare un brufolo!!!!


Hai fatto centro ... certe volte e' meglio cosi, per il bene del forum ... e se mi permetti, per il bene di tutti.


----------



## Iris (13 Dicembre 2007)

*Lancillotto*

Sono d'accordo sul fatto che non si plaude a chi insulta. L'ho detto tante volte e mi sono presa i peggiori appellativi, bigottona e sepolcro imbiancato sono gli ultimi. Non mi toccano, perchè non sono caratteristiche che ho... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








per quanto concerne i pettegolezzi di cui sei stato vittima, non ne so nulla e spero di non venirne informata mai. Ma che ti facciano rabbia, lo capisco, perchè ne sono stata vittima anche io. E' il motivo per cui avevo scelto di essere invisibile appunto.
Ero proprio arrabbiata e ho fatto cancellare il mio nome dalla lista utenti.
Ma poi mi sono detto che la meschinità di pochi, non valeva la mia rabbia. E non valrva la pena cancellare i rapporti con persone a cui ero affezionata....ecco tutto.
Mi sono detta che questa è una comunità, c'e il buoono ed il cattivo, e a volte mescolato nello stesso individuo...
Mi sono detta, la comunità è imperfetta nel reale, figuriamoci nel virtuale...non confondo però lo scivolone, la caduta di gusto che può capitare a chiunque, con chi vive di cadute di gusto e cattiverie.
Io non voglio stare sul Forum per fare bella figura...mica mi pagano! Voglio essere me stessa. E lo sarò nella misura in cui non leda il rispetto che deva ad ognuno.
Ma credo di esser sempre stata rispettosa anche con tutti, al di là delle inevitabili divergenze di opinione.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> che fai, provochi anche tu????
> *Lo so che sei invisibile per non far vedere quando amoreggi in privato con Bruja!!!!*
> 
> Il fatto di scrivere stupidità o meno non sono io a giudicarlo (ovvio che credo a ciò che scrivo), ne tu che puoi pensarla come me, qui ci sono circa 1000 utenti iscritti (non so quanti siano attivi), e ognuno di loro ha una sua opinione. Se il forum ha preso questa piega, probabilmente la maggioranza pensa che noi due scriviamo STUPIDATE


..azzz... non ti si può proprio nascondere nulla!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Vedi, riguardo a ciò che scriviamo e che quindi sentiamo, se la maggioranza le reputa STUPIDATE , NON ME NE PUO' fregà de meno....perchè, come diceva l'Albertone nazionale ".. io so io e quella maggioranza (se è quella gossipara..:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    nun è un cazzo!"


----------



## Old sfigatta (13 Dicembre 2007)

sopra é di nuovo delirium..


----------



## Iris (13 Dicembre 2007)

Posso andare fuori OT? perchè mi prudono le mani..
Ma quali sarebbero queste ghiottonerie da gossip? Perchè io mi becco gli insulti, insieme ad altri ovviamente...ma di gossip manco l'ombra!!!

Questa sì che è ingiustizia...porca paletta!!!


----------



## Old SarahM. (13 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> e perchè dovrei arrabbiarmi, anzi mi fai commuovere con simili parole.
> 
> Ti ringrazio, leggere questi commenti mi fa sentire meno STUPIDO anche scrivendo stupidità come quelle contenute in tutto questo thread


stupido? ma no! quello che hai scritto si avvicina molto al mio sentire


----------



## Nobody (13 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Posso andare fuori OT? perchè mi prudono le mani..
> Ma quali sarebbero queste ghiottonerie da gossip? Perchè io mi becco gli insulti, insieme ad altri ovviamente...*ma di gossip manco l'ombra!!!*
> 
> Questa sì che è ingiustizia...porca paletta!!!


E sei fortunata! Ma sai che due palle! Meglio non saper nulla...che tanto poi saranno le solite stronzate vecchie come il mondo.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Dicembre 2007)

*OT*



Iris ha detto:


> Posso andare fuori OT? perchè mi prudono le mani..
> Ma quali sarebbero queste ghiottonerie da gossip? Perchè io mi becco gli insulti, insieme ad altri ovviamente...*ma di gossip manco l'ombra*!!!
> 
> Questa sì che è ingiustizia...porca paletta!!!


Ma dai, come no? Se ogni tre x due esprime apprezzamenti sul tuo lato B!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Che ne sa lui eh!??!  

	
	
		
		
	


	











Ps. lancy, scusa..si allegeriva un attimo.....fine OT!


----------



## Iris (13 Dicembre 2007)

Si. Credo pure io...sempre la stessa solfa


----------



## Iris (13 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma dai, come no? Se ogni tre x due esprime apprezzamenti sul tuo lato B!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E manco l'ha visto!!! Figurati che effetto che faccio...eppure mi odia..ma il mio lato B.....


----------



## Old sfigatta (13 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E manco l'ha visto!!! Figurati che effetto che faccio...eppure mi odia..ma il mio lato B.....


dai gnoccolona!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2007)

*lanci*

Mi dispiace...e non c'è bisogno di spiegarti perchè.....!!!


----------



## Iris (13 Dicembre 2007)

*Oscuro*

Sei proprio Oscuro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Io sono gnoccolona...ma non capisco mai quello che dici...non ti offendere, ma deve sfuggirmi qualcosa


----------



## Old sfigatta (13 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Sei proprio Oscuro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 in che senso?


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2007)

*iris*

Iris non mi offendo mica...mi spiace per lanci perchè ho stima di lui per questioni personali legate al mio passato!per il resto guarda l'oscenità.....questi si rinfacciano aborti...mutande  pazze...uno scempio!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Dicembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Iris non mi offendo mica...mi spiace per lanci perchè ho stima di lui per questioni personali legate al mio passato!per il resto guarda l'oscenità.....questi si rinfacciano aborti...mutande pazze...uno scempio!!!


Oscuro...questi un par de palle!
CAT (o come si vuol far chiamare) sta facendo un puttanaio e c'è chi (Chen) in nome di non si sa che, la difende pure!

Smettiamo di far di tutta un'erba un fascio!

E lascia fuori, per favore, almeno qui quel marciume che in qualche modo, forse inconsapevolmente, stai alimentando anche tu!

Grazie!


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2007)

*fedy*

Fedy non sono solo loro!PREGO!


----------



## Old sfigatta (13 Dicembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fedy non sono solo loro!PREGO!


*ANCORA??????!!!!!!!!!??????!!!!!!*
*E BASTAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Grande82 (13 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lancy, sai benissimo che non hai scritto stupidità in questo thread...ma sai anche che ben difficilmente le parole di buon senso fan fatica a far breccia in chi preferisce il gossip o darsi una lustratina al proprio ego...
> 
> Prima ancora di leggere ciò che hai scritto, ho fatto un intervento in alcuni punti assai simile alle tue considerazioni nel thread KO!
> Credi che sia stato letto? Si preferisce o incolpare o discolparsi..
> ...


va bene, va bene, per questa volta lascio correre......
.....ma su cosa?!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  fedi, davvero, io non ho capito...mi spieghi, per cortesia, qual era il senso negativo? Che io faccio  buonismo? Volevo sdrammatizzare...perchè penso che magari lanci era arrabbiato e doveva smaltire un pò di rabbia e perchè davvero non conosco il tasto invisibile.... o se non per questo, per cosa?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

Anch'io non riesco più a scrivere.
E la cosa più triste e che mi fa più rabbia è che rispondendo per le rime, allungando certi thread e attaccandosi a vicenda si fa solo il gioco di chi ha elaborato un piano strategico per portare confusione e zizzania tra i forumisti, distruggendo così ogni possibilità di creare un luogo sereno, dove si possa parlare e conoscersi.
Buon proseguimento.


----------



## Old SarahM. (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anch'io non riesco più a scrivere.
> E la cosa più triste e che mi fa più rabbia è che rispondendo per le rime, allungando certi thread e attaccandosi a vicenda si fa solo il gioco di chi ha elaborato un piano strategico per portare confusione e zizzania tra i forumisti, distruggendo così ogni possibilità di creare un luogo sereno, dove si possa parlare e conoscersi.
> Buon proseguimento.


hei ... ho capito bene?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> va bene, va bene, per questa volta lascio correre......
> .....ma su cosa?!?!?
> 
> 
> ...


Buonismo riprendendo quello che hai scritto sul vedere un forum "buono"...mi vien da dire beata te, che sei positiva a prescindere...io, pur non vedendo più tanto "buono", nel mio piccolo cerco di far quel che posso! 

Il negativo...non ti appartiene!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Buonismo riprendendo quello che hai scritto sul vedere un forum "buono"...mi vien da dire beata te, che sei positiva a prescindere...io, pur non vedendo più tanto "buono", nel mio piccolo cerco di far quel che posso!
> 
> Il negativo...non ti appartiene!


spero sempre! Meglio illuse e un pò tonte che disillusa e arrabbiata! Io VOGLIO credere, sia nella bontà del mondo che del forum. E ci credo, perchè leggo tante cose. Vedi ora il tread di Quantosonoscema...insomma, stiamo aiutando una persona e aprendo discussione su un tema ancor più generale... questo rende il forum grande davvero...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> hei ... ho capito bene?


Cosa Sarah?


----------



## Old ringhio (13 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> spero sempre! Meglio illuse e un pò tonte che disillusa e arrabbiata! Io VOGLIO credere, sia nella bontà del mondo che del forum. E ci credo, perchè leggo tante cose. Vedi ora il tread di Quantosonoscema...insomma, stiamo aiutando una persona e aprendo discussione su un tema ancor più generale... questo rende il forum grande davvero...


Spera che nessuno si accorga che state facendo qualcosa di buono e normale, altrimenti il circo Barnum vi piomba addosso con i suoi nanetti, le sue scimmie acrobate e le mascherine.


----------



## Old SarahM. (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cosa Sarah?


avevo capito male, meno male


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> avevo capito male, meno male


Avevi capito che sarei andata via?
No.....


----------



## Old SarahM. (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Avevi capito che sarei andata via?
> No.....


sì ... così mi era sembrato ...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> sì ... così mi era sembrato ...


_"Fama di loro il mondo esser non lassa;
misericordia e giustizia li sdegna:
non ragioniam di lor, ma guarda e passa."_


----------



## @lex (13 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> ieri ho inviato un post a Giovanni (Admin), gli ho chiesto se poteva CANCELLARE TUTTA LA MIA STORIA dal forum, lasciarmi il nick, ma togliere gli oltre 2500 post che ho inviato, purtroppo mi dice che gli strumenti che ha lui a disposizione non glielo consentono (ADMIN hai bisogno di un consulente serio, chiamami!!!).
> 
> ...


Parlo per quanto riguarda me perchè solo per me posso e devo parlare non volendo e non potendo sostituirmi ad altri.
In questo forum vi sono diverse sezioni. Personalmente, lavorando di giorno e non avendo il collegamento ad internet sul mio posto di lavoro appunto, mi capita di essere presente su questo forum solo dopo una certa ora e quando entro la sera in tradimento ho voglia solo di distrarmi e di trovare persone che come me hanno voglia di essere leggère ed è per questo che solitamente non entro a leggere e soprattutto scrivere in confessionale e divorzi....è per questo che le altre sezioni sono state create, per socializzare, "cazzeggiare" e se capita di parlare di sè. trovo che lamentarsi che il forum sia preso più per una chat room che per altro sia un atteggiamento snobistico...che male c'è nel cercare di socializzare senza mettere in campo disquisizioni su erasmo da rotterdam, hegel o altro? facciamo che per entrare e registrarsi bisogna provare di essere particolarmente sagaci, culturalmente dotati e con un QI ben superiore alla media?....Il forum si chiama tradimento? bene, mi sembra che la sezione confessionale dove appunto l'argomento principale dovrebbe essere la problematica delle corna fatte o subìte, almeno per quanto riguarda me, non sia monopolizzate dai miei discorsi da chat.....
la questione è: vuoi che questo forum in tutte le sue sezioni diventi un club esclusivo? permettimi di non essere d'accordo. oppure proponi di eliminare le sezioni dove il cazzeggio fine a sè stesso, il postare video di you tube con relativi testi di cattiva (secondo te) propaganda culturale è la prassi. 
*NORMALMENTE* mi faccio gli affari miei e non dico ipocritamente che non mi sia mai capitato di parlare di altri forumisti in comntatti pvt, ma io credo (con tutti gli errori e le valutazioni personali che possono sempre risultare erronei/e) che la buonafede nel mio caso, ci sia sempre stata. mi sono *trovato* e anche spesso mio malgrado a dovermi barcamenare in situazioni dove cercare di essere "leale" con tutti i miei interlocutori ha significato un notevole sforzo "etico". e questo non mi fa sentire in debito e in difetto con nessuno.
devo dire che io mi sento un pò in imbarazzo quando vengono pubblicate cose scritte o dette in pvt, avulse dal contesto e che ne stravolgono il significato originale....
E' altresì facile parlare in astratto di atteggiamenti sbagliati di altri senza contestualizzarne il modo e i motivi perchè come si è, forse giustamente, detto rivolgendondosi a me durante in questa bella giornatina internautica pregna di fairplay e di costruzioni letterarie degne più di una rappresentazione teatrale dell'assurdo che di un consesso civile, sì che si cade nella capziosità...
A rileggerti con piacere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Alessandro


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Certo! Anche io!
> 
> Però non "*personaggio*" Lanci.
> La Lupa son proprio io. In tutto e per tutto. Penso di essere la meno virtuale dei cybernauti.
> ...


Non ho voluto darti della FALSA dicendo "personaggio", ma solo figura che è sempre rimasta se stessa. Non vivo la tua vita per dire sei sei così o se vorresti essere così (anche se credo la prima ipotesi, ecco per cui il concetto di feeling mancato). PERSONAGGIO è figura di una persona che nel bene e nel male è identificabile.

Non voglio fare nomi di altre persone perchè troppo avrei da dire, troppe ne so di questo o quello. Il bello è che nessuno mi ha fatto confidenze e nessuno mi ha raccontato DI, è la mia conoscenza informatica che mi permette di accedere ad informazioni che mi hanno svelato informazioni personali. Non amo il pettegolezzo, ma dovevo capire con chi mi dovevo confrontare............................. HO DECISO DI IGNORARE


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai fatto centro ... certe volte e' meglio cosi, per il bene del forum ... e se mi permetti, *per il bene di tutti*.


Questo è un concetto UTOPISTICO e pertanto FASULLO


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non ho voluto darti della FALSA dicendo "personaggio", ma solo figura che è sempre rimasta se stessa. Non vivo la tua vita per dire sei sei così o se vorresti essere così (anche se credo la prima ipotesi, ecco per cui il concetto di feeling mancato). PERSONAGGIO è figura di una persona che nel bene e nel male è identificabile.
> 
> Non voglio fare nomi di altre persone perchè troppo avrei da dire, troppe ne so di questo o quello. Il bello è che *nessuno mi ha fatto confidenze e nessuno mi ha raccontato DI, è la mia conoscenza informatica che mi permette di accedere ad informazioni che mi hanno svelato informazioni personali. Non amo il pettegolezzo, ma dovevo capire con chi mi dovevo confrontare*............................. HO DECISO DI IGNORARE


Mi spiace del tuo disagio...ma è anche il mio ed è crescente 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però la parte evidenziata non l'ho capita


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Questo è un concetto* UTOPISTICO e pertanto FASULLO*



Opinioni ... 

Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno  uno. ( Mike Dirnt )


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul fatto che non si plaude a chi insulta. L'ho detto tante volte e mi sono presa i peggiori appellativi, bigottona e sepolcro imbiancato sono gli ultimi. Non mi toccano, perchè non sono caratteristiche che ho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Davvero un bel concetto e lo condivido, infatti non mi sono mai curato del pettegolezzo, io sono sempre quello che per costruire la mia famiglia mi sono ritrovato poco più che ventenne solo con Bruja e sua figlia e TUTTO IL MONDO CONTRO!!!!

La mia pena sta nel fatto che anche persone che mi conoscono, che hanno trovato difficile credere al pettegolezzo, non mi abbiamo chiesto nulla e si sono allineati alla causa. MA QUESTO E' UN ALTRO DISCORSO...... Questo forum ha perso la sua unicità, il suo VERO VALORE, la sua prerogativa, qualche INVIDIOSO ha voluto infangarlo riuscendoci....................

Rimani come sei, sei una bella persona


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ..azzz... non ti si può proprio nascondere nulla!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Marchese del Grillo


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Posso andare fuori OT? perchè mi prudono le mani..
> *Ma quali sarebbero queste ghiottonerie da gossip?* Perchè io mi becco gli insulti, insieme ad altri ovviamente...ma di gossip manco l'ombra!!!
> 
> Questa sì che è ingiustizia...porca paletta!!!


Forse perchè non fai parte di un CLAN!!!!



Qualcuno ha accusato che qui esiste il CLAN, il problema è che ne esiste più di uno!e


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi dispiace...e non c'è bisogno di spiegarti perchè.....!!!


 
Sto legendo tutti i post in sequenza perchè manco da oggi pomeriggio e rispondo ad ognuno, non mi ero accorta che avevi scritto anche TU, ho appena postato una risposta che indirettametne parlava di te..........................

So che mi capisci.............


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> va bene, va bene, per questa volta lascio correre......
> .....ma su cosa?!?!?
> 
> 
> ...


Sei tenera........


In vita mia la rabbia e l'incazzatura sono cose rare. Non dico di non perdere le staffe, anzi quando mi prendono i CINQUE MINUTI sono tremendo e riesco ad uccidere le persone solo con lo squardo o con due parole, ma chi vive vicino a me sa che quegli episodi sono solo la mia valvola di sfogo perchè NON POSSO rimanere arrabbiato più di cinque minuti. Se pensi che è da ieri pomeriggio che ho chiesto all'admin di cancellare i miei post, sono passate ore!

Non sono arrabbiato, ma deluso! So che le persone non rispecchiano ciò che tu desideri, ma sono ciò che sono, nonostante ciò tutti noi ci creiamo delle aspettative anche inconsce e pensiamo/speriamo che le persone sulle quali le riponiamo non vengano mai meno ad esse........ purtroppo la delusione spesso si affaccia alla nostra porta


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anch'io non riesco più a scrivere.
> E la cosa più triste e che mi fa più rabbia è che rispondendo per le rime, allungando certi thread e attaccandosi a vicenda si fa solo il gioco di chi ha elaborato un piano strategico per portare confusione e zizzania tra i forumisti, distruggendo così ogni possibilità di creare un luogo sereno, dove si possa parlare e conoscersi.
> Buon proseguimento.


Hai capito perfettamente il mio disagio


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Hai capito perfettamente il mio disagio


Ciao Lancy, se ripenso al clima che c'era quando sono entrato nel forum quasi un anno fa....

Provo il tuo stesso disagio, quel forum non esiste quasi più.


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Parlo per quanto riguarda me perchè solo per me posso e devo parlare non volendo e non potendo sostituirmi ad altri.
> In questo forum vi sono diverse sezioni. Personalmente, lavorando di giorno e non avendo il collegamento ad internet sul mio posto di lavoro appunto, mi capita di essere presente su questo forum solo dopo una certa ora e quando entro la sera in tradimento ho voglia solo di distrarmi e di trovare persone che come me hanno voglia di essere leggère ed è per questo che solitamente non entro a leggere e soprattutto scrivere in confessionale e divorzi....è per questo che le altre sezioni sono state create, per socializzare, "cazzeggiare" e se capita di parlare di sè. trovo che lamentarsi che il forum sia preso più per una chat room che per altro sia un atteggiamento snobistico...che male c'è nel cercare di socializzare senza mettere in campo disquisizioni su erasmo da rotterdam, hegel o altro? facciamo che per entrare e registrarsi bisogna provare di essere particolarmente sagaci, culturalmente dotati e con un QI ben superiore alla media?....Il forum si chiama tradimento? bene, mi sembra che la sezione confessionale dove appunto l'argomento principale dovrebbe essere la problematica delle corna fatte o subìte, almeno per quanto riguarda me, non sia monopolizzate dai miei discorsi da chat.....
> la questione è: vuoi che questo forum in tutte le sue sezioni diventi un club esclusivo? permettimi di non essere d'accordo. oppure proponi di eliminare le sezioni dove il cazzeggio fine a sè stesso, il postare video di you tube con relativi testi di cattiva (secondo te) propaganda culturale è la prassi.
> *NORMALMENTE* mi faccio gli affari miei e non dico ipocritamente che non mi sia mai capitato di parlare di altri forumisti in comntatti pvt, ma io credo (con tutti gli errori e le valutazioni personali che possono sempre risultare erronei/e) che la buonafede nel mio caso, ci sia sempre stata. mi sono *trovato* e anche spesso mio malgrado a dovermi barcamenare in situazioni dove cercare di essere "leale" con tutti i miei interlocutori ha significato un notevole sforzo "etico". e questo non mi fa sentire in debito e in difetto con nessuno.
> ...


Ad essere sincero trovo DIFFICILE comprendere questo tuo post, ti rispondo perchè qualcuno mi ha suggerito di leggerlo (lo avrei letto comunque, ma ho dedicato più atttenzione). Nessuno ha contestato il cazzeggio, se leggi tra i miei oltre 2500 post trovi di tutto, anche il sarcasmo estremo!!!

Io ho sottolineato che si è cambiata LINEA EDITORIALE, mi sembra orami un forum da GOSSIP e non più un sito dove discutere di problemi personali, ormai questo è diventato un "A.A.A. CERCASI .........." lascio a te completare i puntini!!!!

Tu ti vuoi rilassare??? Certo che si, puoi farlo, ma esitono mille posti dove farlo senza snaturare uno strumento che è nato per altre ragioni. Comunque non ti preoccupare, lo sbagliato sono io, la maggioranza vince, IN TUTTE LE DEMOCRAZIE e io le rispetto, rispetto meno i falsi che con fare amichevole riescono a condire le menzogne con un velo di verità e rendere la ricetta migliore e purtroppo questo luogo se n'è riempito.


Il fatto poi che tu ti sia TROVATO in mezzo a situazione dove hai cercato di barcamenarti, posso solo capirti dato che succede a tutti. Quello che trovo assurdo è che la buona fede la si applica solo a se stessi e questo vale per tutti, si pensa sempre degli altri che se sono incappati in certe situazioni, la colpa è solo loro, nessuno che sa fare una vera autocritica e pensare "se ci fossi stato io in quelo posto, forse avrei commesso lo stesso errore". Il bello di tutto ciò è che comunque nessuno mai si è preoccupato di conoscere le condizioni del GIOCO.

Tu lo hai provato sulla tua pelle?? Ti assicuro, non sei il solo!!!! Il mio problema però è che io non conosco il nome dei miei fantasmi, so solo che sono ectoplasmi, che passano attraverso i muri della mia vita, si materializzano, lasciano gelatina maleodorante in giro, e poi spariscono.......................


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Marchese del Grillo


















...O lo dicevi a me???


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiace del tuo disagio...ma è anche il mio ed è crescente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eppure è italiano corrente e corretto. Cosa non hai capito?


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Opinioni ...
> 
> *Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno uno.* ( Mike Dirnt )


Hai finito le idee e cominci con le citazioni???

Se esistesse davvero la ricetta "per il bene di tutti" probabilmente vivremmo in paradiso, ecco perchè dico e sottolineo UTOPISTICO, DUNQUE FASULLO!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Dicembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ciao Lancy, se ripenso al clima che c'era quando sono entrato nel forum quasi un anno fa....
> 
> Provo il tuo stesso disagio, quel forum non esiste quasi più.


Io sinceramente, e so già che quello che dico non sarà molto gradito, lo rivoglio...
a costo di mandare a quel paese una pseudo democrazia che altro non è che licenziosità!

Come si dice? Pochi ma buoni?!?


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Dicembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ciao Lancy, se ripenso al clima che c'era quando sono entrato nel forum quasi un anno fa....
> 
> Provo il tuo stesso disagio, quel forum non esiste quasi più.


 
Ciao Fabrizio, ti assicuro che oggi non ti inviterei più a rimanere come invece feci un anno fa............

probabilmente ti consiglierei di cambiare aria


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...O lo dicevi a me???


Era un pensiero ad alta voce, magari a te ti chiamavo "er carbonaro"........


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io sinceramente, e so già che quello che dico non sarà molto gradito, lo rivoglio...
> a costo di mandare a quel paese una pseudo democrazia che altro non è che licenziosità!
> 
> Come si dice? Pochi ma buoni?!?


se si trattasse di mandare a "FARE IN CULO" certi personaggi, ti assicuro che non avrei problemi a fare NOME E COGNOME, purtroppo questo non basta a farli rinsavire od eliminarli................

Figurati che qualcuno ha scritto in questo thread e non ha nemmeno colto l'ironia!!!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io sinceramente, e so già che quello che dico non sarà molto gradito, lo rivoglio...
> a costo di mandare a quel paese una pseudo democrazia che altro non è che licenziosità!
> 
> Come si dice? Pochi ma buoni?!?



A chi lo dici....magari....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Eppure è italiano corrente e corretto. Cosa non hai capito?


Hai scritto
*nessuno mi ha fatto confidenze e nessuno mi ha raccontato DI, è la mia conoscenza informatica che mi permette di accedere ad informazioni che mi hanno svelato informazioni personali. Non amo il pettegolezzo, ma dovevo capire con chi mi dovevo confrontare*............................. 
non capisco a quali informazioni personali ti puoi riferire ricavate attraverso conoscenze informatiche ...le informazioni se sono personali e non date dalle persone non capisco come si possano ricavare ...a meno che si tratti di notizie di dominio pubblico


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ciao Fabrizio, ti assicuro che oggi non ti inviterei più a rimanere come invece feci un anno fa............
> 
> probabilmente ti consiglierei di cambiare aria



Ti capisco, ma il forum per me è stato positivo...e spero che lo sarà ancora.


----------



## @lex (14 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ad essere sincero trovo DIFFICILE comprendere questo tuo post, ti rispondo perchè qualcuno mi ha suggerito di leggerlo (lo avrei letto comunque, ma ho dedicato più atttenzione). Nessuno ha contestato il cazzeggio, se leggi tra i miei oltre 2500 post trovi di tutto, anche il sarcasmo estremo!!!
> 
> Io ho sottolineato che si è cambiata LINEA EDITORIALE, mi sembra orami un forum da GOSSIP e non più un sito dove discutere di problemi personali, ormai questo è diventato un "A.A.A. CERCASI .........." lascio a te completare i puntini!!!!
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai scritto
> *nessuno mi ha fatto confidenze e nessuno mi ha raccontato DI, è la mia conoscenza informatica che mi permette di accedere ad informazioni che mi hanno svelato informazioni personali. Non amo il pettegolezzo, ma dovevo capire con chi mi dovevo confrontare*.............................
> non capisco a quali informazioni personali ti puoi riferire ricavate attraverso conoscenze informatiche ...le informazioni se sono personali e non date dalle persone non capisco come si possano ricavare ...a meno che si tratti di notizie di dominio pubblico


internet è un libro aperto, tutte le parole che girano nella rete sono facilmente reperibili, basta davvero poco, non serve essere un hacker o un genio del computer per accedere a informazioni che transitano in internet. Per farti un esempio in questo periodo lavoro per una società di investigazioni finanziarie e sai qual'è il serbatoio migliore utilizzato per raccogliere dati? INTERNET!!!!

Basta digitare un nome, un cognome, un indirizzo, un codice fiscale, un nick....... e subito conosci la vita di tutti, anche quanti euro ha speso l'altro giorno per comperare le sigarette.

Con questo cosa voglio dire??? NULLA, assolutamente nulla, solo un po' di terrorismo psicologico


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Davvero un bel concetto e lo condivido, infatti non mi sono mai curato del pettegolezzo, io sono sempre quello che per costruire la mia famiglia mi sono ritrovato poco più che ventenne solo con Bruja e sua figlia e TUTTO IL MONDO CONTRO!!!!
> 
> La mia pena sta nel fatto che anche persone che mi conoscono, che hanno trovato difficile credere al pettegolezzo, non mi abbiamo chiesto nulla e si sono allineati alla causa. MA QUESTO E' UN ALTRO DISCORSO...... Questo forum ha perso la sua unicità, il suo VERO VALORE, la sua prerogativa, qualche INVIDIOSO ha voluto infangarlo riuscendoci....................
> 
> Rimani come sei, sei una bella persona


Scusa se mi permetto , ma mi pare che tu stia 'utilizzando' questa storia del forum scaduto per rientrare dopo un periodo di silenzio e facendo quello stupito dallo sfacelo del sito e mettendoti sul podio dicendo ' OH CHE SCHIFO CHE MI CIRCONDA' stia cercando di recuperare l'immagine che stava perdendo.....onestamente non capisco da cosa tu ti senta così colpito...come dice giustamente Lupa è da mesi e mesi che qui c'è questo rabelot....c'era anche quando sei rientrato nell'ultimo periodo....certo ora sta raggiungendo livelli paradossali....ma non mi sembra che sia una cosa nuova da sentirsi solo ora così sorpresi..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi a uno che scrive: ho cercato informazioni sul web sfruttando le mie competenze informatiche....mi vien da domandare: ma non hai altro da fare che passare il tuo tempo in questo modo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi ancora....se c'è gente che fa pettegolezzo è perchè in fondo noi glielo abbiamo permesso.No?Non credi che in parte siamo tutti responsabili delle nostre azioni e anche del dare fiducia a volte a persone senza aver prima verificato bene con chi si ha a che fare??E' sufficiente la conoscenza informatica e/o quella superficiale di un paio di incontri per stabilire se qualcuno è degno di fiducia???No.
E quindi non ci stupiamo se poi questo qualcuno spande merda a dx e sx....
non ho detto che sia corretto ANZI ABORRO QUESTA MANCANZA DI DISCREZIONE.Ma non capisco nemmeno tutta questa sorpresa e reprimenda da parte di chi i propri fatti li mette a disposizione degli altri su un sito e via messaggi privati...

ti senti deluso da chi ha creduto a certe voci?
Ma quante volte qui sul sito è stato detto che chiunque può esserci dietro un monitor?che nemmeno possiamo immaginare chi davvero si celi dietro ad un nick e se ciò che sostiene è reale o immaginario??Sempre.....infatti sei il primo del quale non si sapeva la verità fino a qualche tempo fa....

quindi se ti va prendi da questo forum quello che vuoi, ma non pretendere che sia quello che non può essere per definizione e che non era nemmeno prima...e soprattutto...scendi dal piedistallo

Insomma hai detto alucne cose oggettivamente corrette ma dette qui ORA e in questo modo....fanno venire qualche dubbio sulle vere motivazioni del tuo intervento e sulla genuinità del loro contenuto.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Dicembre 2007)

Senza entrare in polemica: non credo nessuno si debba mettere ali da angioletto additando altri come colpevoli della presunta _caduta_ del forum... magari e' diventato un attimino un luogo di '_INCONTRI'_... pero' mettiamoci tutti una manina sulla coscienza... o no?






Aggiungo: Lancillotto, se vuoi scrivere credo faccia piacere a tutti... se hai preso la decisione di non scrivere piu' la decisione credo sia solo tua per ragioni tue.


----------



## La Lupa (14 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non ho voluto darti della FALSA dicendo "personaggio", ma solo figura che è sempre rimasta se stessa.


Sì sì, Lanci. Avevo capito. 



lancillotto ha detto:


> Non voglio fare nomi di altre persone perchè troppo avrei da dire, troppe ne so di questo o quello. Il bello è che nessuno mi ha fatto confidenze e nessuno mi ha raccontato DI, è la mia conoscenza informatica che mi permette di accedere ad informazioni che mi hanno svelato informazioni personali. Non amo il pettegolezzo, ma dovevo capire con chi mi dovevo confrontare............................. HO DECISO DI IGNORARE


Qua invece non ci capisco più niente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ma son sincera, non mi interessa.

Ho scoperto (perchè ormai lo sa anche il giornalaio sotto casa) in questi mesi (e sì che non sono proprio una bomboccia... ma tant'è c'è sempre da imparare...) che c'è tutto un sommerso qua sopra DA PAURA.

Vi sembrerà incredibile ma c'è gente come me alla quale NON GLIE NE FREGA ASSOLUTAMENTE NIENTE.


----------



## Iris (14 Dicembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza entrare in polemica: non credo nessuno si debba mettere ali da angioletto additando altri come colpevoli della presunta _caduta_ del forum... magari e' diventato un attimino un luogo di '_INCONTRI'_... pero' mettiamoci tutti una manina sulla coscienza... o no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riprendo la tua esortazione  ela faccio mia: Ognuno si prenda le proprie responsabilità. Lo trovo giusto..se si è trascesi la colpa non è solo di uno o di due, mi pare ovvio.
Voglio però aggiungere che non tutti gli utenti del Forum sono arrivati allo stesso livello di bassezza.
Io spero che in  tutti noi vi sia l'intelligenza e l'onestà intellettuale per comprendere quanto di doloroso ingiusto ed inutile, ieri (spero non ancora oggi) è stato detto da Cat (credo che non sia in grado di intendere e di volere) ad un' altra utente a proposito di un argomento delicato.
Spero che tutti siamo in grado di distinguere  il rispetto per la drammaticità dei problemi sessuali lagnati da un utente che si guarda allegramente dentro le braghe,e quello che si deve ad una donna che ha vissuto un episodio di vita lacerante.
Credo proprio che certe cose andrebbero censurate. Essere liberali non vuol dire tollerare tutto, ma anche salvaguardare dei principi irrinunciabili.


----------



## Bruja (14 Dicembre 2007)

*Dererum*

Approfitto del tuo intervento per chiarire alcune cose, e, preciso, non a seguito del post di lancillotto ma per lo spunto che mi hai dato di fare qualche riflessione.




dererumnatura ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto , ma mi pare che tu stia 'utilizzando' questa storia del forum scaduto per rientrare dopo un periodo di silenzio e facendo quello stupito dallo sfacelo del sito e mettendoti sul podio dicendo ' OH CHE SCHIFO CHE MI CIRCONDA' stia cercando di recuperare l'immagine che stava perdendo.....onestamente non capisco da cosa tu ti senta così colpito...come dice giustamente Lupa è da mesi e mesi che qui c'è questo rabelot....c'era anche quando sei rientrato nell'ultimo periodo....certo ora sta raggiungendo livelli paradossali....ma non mi sembra che sia una cosa nuova da sentirsi solo ora così sorpresi.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me Dererum i dubbi sono venuti da un pezzo e su parecchie persone, ma ligia al fatto che ognuno può e deve poter dire e fare quello che ritiene giusto ho transato.
Ci sono state tante di quelle reazioni spurie in questo ultimo mese che c'è da domandarsi se fosse un comportamento spontaneo o un lavoro a cottimo.  E questo non c'entra nulla con l'avallare lancilloto o qualunque altra persona del forum..... è da sempre che dico queste cose, forse in modo più velato, ma ormai qui di velato non c'è proprio più nulla.
Per inciso....e non per fare pettegolezzi o altro.... qui dentro moltissime persone hanno più nick... ma non si sa.  Ora il parlare su un forum è spesso piacevole, e se in un nick identifichi una persona te ne fai un'idea, se poi quella persona si maschera, non sai con chi ti stai confrontando... intendiamoci il fatto è lecito e permesso ma eticamente tu viene messa in condizioni di pensare che DIETRO a quel nick non ci sia chiunque, e passi, ma una persona che si è ri-mascherata per intervenire non si sa bene in che maniera o tenore.
Ripeto ed insisto, siamo sul piano lecito..... è solo che il senso di affidabilità e di amicale confidenza che si potrebbe creare con chi ti è affine viene ad essere inficiato nel contesto.
Se io parlo a te e ti conosco per Dererum.... poi entra Genoveffa e sei sempre tu, o entrassi io come Vercingetorige.... chiaro che potrebbe non cambiare nulla perchè un'altra personalità potrebbe perfino essere interessante, ma se questa persona agisce trasversalmente e poi usa appunto trasversalmente quello che ha carpito tu come ti sentiresti???
La verità è che si ha così poco rispetto di sé stessi che diventa spesso facile non averne per gli altri..... tanto, che sarà mai, siamo in rete e tutto è falso e modificabile.  Ecco perchè E' la nostra etica che rende qualunque cosa veritiera o una bufala.
Grazie per lo spunto che mi hai dato e per aver così potuto chiarire che spesso basterebbe solo un po' di correttezza e di buona volontà per fare di un luogo un ambito piacevole.... lo ripeto distruggere è facile. basta dare picconate, ma per costruire bisogna pensare alle mille cose che fanno resistenza, ai problemi, alle convenienze generali al benessere di tutti..... è una specie di ingegneria esistenziale!
Buona giornata
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Dicembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto , ma mi pare che tu stia 'utilizzando' questa storia del forum scaduto per rientrare dopo un periodo di silenzio e facendo quello stupito dallo sfacelo del sito e mettendoti sul podio dicendo ' OH CHE SCHIFO CHE MI CIRCONDA' stia cercando di recuperare l'immagine che stava perdendo.....onestamente non capisco da cosa tu ti senta così colpito...come dice giustamente Lupa è da mesi e mesi che qui c'è questo rabelot....c'era anche quando sei rientrato nell'ultimo periodo....certo ora sta raggiungendo livelli paradossali....ma non mi sembra che sia una cosa nuova da sentirsi solo ora così sorpresi.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In effetti il thread non era un mezzo per RIENTRARE, mi ero stancato da tempo, ma come ho scritto precedentemente, ogni tanto mi affacciavo a leggere. Qualcuno mi ha chiesto perchè mi affacciavo senza partecipare: HO RISPOSTO!

In quanto a ciò da me esposto, tranquilla che non spetto che tutti comprendano o si rendano conto DEL DANNO CHE FANNO CON IL LORO ATTEGGIAMENTO, io ho già finito.

Non mi sono ancora allontanato perchè sapevo che il mio thread avrebbe creato motivo di discussione e io non ho l'abitudine di entrare in una stanza, insultare tutti e uscire sbattendo la porta, sono qui per dare modo a chi lo reputa opportuno di mandarmi a quel paese o cercare di comprendere il motivo di questo mio sfogo.

Tu per esempio sembra che non ti faccia un baffo, leggi quello che ti interessa e lasci il resto senza considerare il TEMPO CHE PERDI A DOVER LEGGERE CIO' CHE VUOI SCARTARE e dici a me che PERDO TEMPO A FARE DELLE RICERCHE???

Come sempre vediamo perdita di tempo quello che fanno gli altri non rendendoci conto che a nostra volta lo buttiamo in cose inutili.....

Comunque non voglio entrare in polemica con te, tutto sommato ho sempre apprezzato i tuoi interventi, odio il pettegolezzo fatto nei messaggi privati e chi li fa, sa benissimo a chi mi rivolgo, anche se io non so esattamente chi è, tutto sommato non ho voglia di perdere altro tempo, la mia ricerca verteva solo ad avere delle conferme.

A questo punto non preoccuparti che toglierò il disturbo


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Dicembre 2007)

*A questo punto.................*

.............. reputo esaurito ogni mio dovere nei confronti della comunità!

Sono davvero dispiaciuto di tutto e questa decisione mi ferisce perchè non sono abituato ad abbandonare una battaglia che reputo MIA e GIUSTA, però ho dovuto accettare in questi anni che non sono immortale, che anch'io rimango ferito, che mi ritrovo senza energie e non posso dedicarmi alle necessità della vita reale, quella che tutti i giorni bussa alla tua porta e ti chiede conto ti ciò che fai e di chi sei.

Mi dispiace per chi è davvero in buona fede, anche perchè ormai non riesco più a riconoscere chi davvero lo è e non sono in grado di "salvarlo" almeno nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. Sono profondamente ferito, e non so nemmeno se sono io la causa di queste piaghe, so solo che bruciano e ora devo curarle.

Sono stato felice qua dentro, nonostante le battaglie che ho dovuto sostenere anche per confrontarmi con voi, ero orgoglioso del rapporto che si era creato, ora ho un altro motivo (e sono quattro) per considerare questo anno, il 2007, il peggiore della mia vita

Buona fortuna a tutti


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> A questo punto non preoccuparti che toglierò il disturbo


Non voglio entrare nel merito perché non mi interessa, ma non si potrebbe ricominciare invece a discutere e dialogare, invece di continuare a dire me ne vado, non scrivo più, ecc.ecc.?

Con tutto il rispetto, come sempre.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2007)

Secondo me si caricano troppo di aspettative sti fora che orbitano in una sfera troppo delicata, quella dei sentimenti.

Il problema e' che di solito ci si IMMERGE in questi siti in momenti particolari in cui si e' molto fragili emotivamente e quindi particolarmente vulnerabili, ritrovandosi poi invischiati in situazioni spiacevoli che a mente fredda, magari a seguito di un'elettroshock seppur virtuale, diventa semplice riconoscere l'errore commesso in una sorta di autoanalisi.

Secondo me, ripeto, l'errore di fondo e' caricare eccessivamente di aspettative la partecipazione a gruppi che trattano di queste tematiche, non aspettandosi solo consigli o pareri "tecnici" da autodidatti piu' o meno dotati di semplice buonsenso potenziato dalla lucidita' di analisi esterna, terza e non coinvolta che il buon Godel aveva dimostrato possedere solo in un sistema b che risolve il sistema a, in quanto il sistema a non ha gli strumenti per risolvere se stesso, e quindi, prendere tali consigli anche con le molle, ma andando oltre il ruolo che questi luoghi hanno....compensare alcune mancanze che oramai tutti, ma dico TUTTI abbiamo in questo tipo di societa' che Bauman definisce liquida....tra cui la mancanza di relazione sociale ed affettiva vera e reale.

Ma come possiamo basarci sulla "identificazione" dell'altro solo dal virtuale, da quello che scrive,da quello che si vuole scrivere, escludendo tutti i messaggi consci ed inconsci che si percepiscono invece "de visu" e solo frequentando realmente una persona,non risultando neanche tecniche di successo per chi ha gli occhi foderati di salame e si costruisce la persona reale attorno alle idealizzazioni aleatorie che si e' autoindotta sul forum???

Se gia' dopo anni o decenni di vita vissuta insieme al partner, si scopre di non aver saputo correttamente valutare la "scelta" iniziale, figuriamoci come possiamo caricare della giusta valenza, una "scelta" operata basandosi su 4 kazzate in croce scritte su un forum.

Boh?

Con cio' non condanno l'uso che se ne fa, non limitato ai soli "consigli" ma anche all'approccio reale, ma all'illusione in cui si cade preda con comportamenti anche patetici e comici (perche' no'), come alcuni che alla prima uscita piu' o meno trombo-munita, appagando le loro fregole, annunciano al mondo intero di aver finalmente trovato la donna o l'uomo della propria vita, salvo poi spararsi merda alla prima occasione.

Amen!


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> che oramai tutti, ma dico TUTTI abbiamo in questo tipo di societa' che Bauman definisce liquida....tra cui la mancanza di relazione sociale ed affettiva vera e reale.


Bentornato Stermi, bello leggerti...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bentornato Stermi, bello leggerti...


Ah ma sono di passaggio....sono sul predellino della macchina e m'ero fermato un attimo giusto il tempo di un proclama....rivado via...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ah ma sono di passaggio....sono sul predellino della macchina e m'ero fermato un attimo giusto il tempo di un proclama....rivado via...
> 
> ahahahahahahahah
























   no no resta dai... 

ps tutto bene? Spero di sì.


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Approfitto del tuo intervento per chiarire alcune cose, e, preciso, non a seguito del post di lancillotto ma per lo spunto che mi hai dato di fare qualche riflessione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo su quel che dici.
E purtroppo mi vien da pensare che un forum libero è bello quando ci sono persone che sono in grado di non trascendere e di mantenere la discussione a livelli di decenza.Qui spesso si è andati oltre....( mi ci metto anche io nel gruppo)
Ai tempi di Fa questo non succedeva...prima di tutto perchè molti personaggi non osavano nemmeno avvicinarsi al forum...( e scusate ma è quello che penso) secondo poi perchè dava a voltre un impronta tale da mantenere l'ordine!


----------



## Bruja (14 Dicembre 2007)

*sterminatorrr*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ah ma sono di passaggio....sono sul predellino della macchina e m'ero fermato un attimo giusto il tempo di un proclama....rivado via...
> 
> ahahahahahahahah


 
Tutto condivisibie, buono e giusto quel che hai dottamente scritto ma..... ci sarebbe quella piccola cosa che si chiama correttezza che non pretende comprensione ma semplice applicazione.... e se latita, fa danni nel virtuale come nel reale!
E lasciamo stare il fatto che ci sono certi reali che suggeriscono di trovare riparo nel virtuale a causa della loro infinita pochezza.
Inoltre, non ultimo, qui per un paio d'anni si è stati talmente bene che nessuno ha mai avuto nulla da ridire o polemizzare sul valore o la funzione del forum o sulle reprimende dell'utenza.... e questo è un fatto, e io ragiono per fatti, le chiacchiere le sanno fare tutti, pi o meno argomentate, vere o fasulle.
Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io se ho solo voglia di leggere non mi loggo. se mi loggo sono sempre visibile.
> 1 perché non me ne frega punto che gli altri sappiano cosa sto facendo
> 2 perchè ma diamo sul serio i numeri o cosa, qui dentro?
> 
> *pensa che a me l'admin cancella i messaggi senza che io glielo chieda*..


Questa non ti va giù, vero?


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Questa non ti va giù, vero?


Senza motivo non va giu' nemmeno a me ... perche' si altera il post.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tutto condivisibie, buono e giusto quel che hai dottamente scritto ma..... ci sarebbe quella piccola cosa che si chiama correttezza che non pretende comprensione ma semplice applicazione.... e se latita, fa danni nel virtuale come nel reale!
> E lasciamo stare il fatto che ci sono certi reali che suggeriscono di trovare riparo nel virtuale a causa della loro infinita pochezza.
> Inoltre, non ultimo, qui per un paio d'anni si è stati talmente bene che nessuno ha mai avuto nulla da ridire o polemizzare sul valore o la funzione del forum o sulle reprimende dell'utenza.... e questo è un fatto, e io ragiono per fatti, le chiacchiere le sanno fare tutti, pi o meno argomentate, vere o fasulle.
> Bruja


Certo che il problema e' la correttezza come in ogni luogo "reale"...se dovessi venire a casa tua "ospite", non mi sognerei di mettere i piedi sul tavolino per spaparanzarmi a guardare la TV...(vabbe' si potrebbe anche parlare...), pero' in internet e' piu' sfumato questo confine che delimita lo spazio vitale del personale e meno percepibile, dando sfogo a repressioni varie, patologiche e non.

Personalmente, non avendoli...(almeno che io sappia...sperem...) problemi di corna o sfogatori, mi vedo poco coinvolto in queste diatribe da ballatoio di ringhiera, essendo piu' portato per il  cazzeggio "riempitivo" politico-clerico-sociologico e punto sentimental-trombante...(anche di la') e parto dal presupposto che per il mio carattere (per fortuna) auto-sufficiente, non do nessuna importanza alle doti "taumaturgiche" di un virtual-forum...ma solo io, ripeto, ma non voglio affermare che tutti dovrebbero pensarlo e sarebbero ridimensionati i problemi, ne' mi interessa piu' di tanto dato che ognuno ricerca il suo effetto placebo anche nella fede, maghi e fattucchiere.

Percio' possono essere pure kazzate o meno, ma io per fare il filosofo spicciolo  alla Buttiglione o della mutua, ho una massima.....non perdo niente se non ho dato niente....traduco...se non ho dato un solo cm. di spago, non posso recriminare di richiederne la restituzione...infatti del mio personale nulla si sa (figurt' foto&C) perche' non ritengo necessari "esterni" alla risoluzione dei miei mali, qualora ne avessi....so' autarchico...



























ciao ne'...devo andare per un app.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Solo gli stolti prendono decisioni irremovibili!!!


Non so dove l'hai presa, ma è una frase bellissima. Noto da un po' di tempo mancano le vere perle di saggezza da queste parti, anche se c'è un serio tentativo di recupero, perfino da direzioni inaspettate.

L'impossibilità di cancellare 2500 e rotti messaggi è dato da fattori tecnici, e personali. Molti dei tuoi messaggi sono stato un riferimento per altre persone, ed incluso in centinaia, se non migliaia di messaggi. Se dovessi cancellare i tuoi messaggi fisici, sparisce anche il contesto, e non c'è modo di comprendere il contenuto dei vari discorsi. L'unica soluzione sarebbe di cancellare tutte le discussioni a cui hai partecipato, ma così violerei i diritti altrui.

A parte di tutto questo, spero che prendi la prossima onda e cavalchi la cresta. Si può discutere e bene, e trovare accordi seri. Poi si spera che reggano almeno un po'.


----------



## Bruja (14 Dicembre 2007)

*sterminatorr*

Ti capisco talmente bene che di me non parlerei mai.... salvo inciampi che le circostanze fortuitamente mi hanno proposto, e non mi interessano descrizioni fisiche, foto, cam, appuntamenti etc... e non perchè sia fuori dalla fascia appetibile ma perchè quella sarebbe la mia indole. A volte si dice che in casi di particolare crisi, anche di identità,  debolezza, frustazione, etc.. si possa essere diversi o di più facile accesso, ma un caso del genere non genera automaticamente slealtà, infingardaggine, ambiguità.... anche in quel caso si vede la stoffa individuale.
Chissà, forse si tratta sempre del vecchio problema di avere bisogno di conferme e quindi per un riscontro è necessario mostrare o mostrarsi, visivamente, psicolocicamente, caratterialmente.....
Comunque non era questo il baricentro della discussione da me impostata ma il fatto che chi è corretto/a per indole spesso lo resta anche qui.... chi è facile alla menzogna ed all'inganno qui l'habitat ideale!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Senza motivo non va giu' nemmeno a me ... perche' si altera il post.


Bene, fortunatamente la soluzione c'è: se una discussione viene iniziata da un utente che indirizza a un altro utente, e chiaro che solo loro due vogliono parlarci dei affari loro, ma in pubblico. Intromettersi è possibile, ma bisogna chiedere.

Se quindi c'è un messaggio: *Per Admin*, è indirizzato a me. E sono io a decidere chi tollero nella mia discussione. Non tollero affatto che si venga a rompere le scatole a me ed altri con discussioni offensivi e fuori contesto, con lo scopo di screditare un altro utente. Chiunque sia.

Normalmente non mi accorgo di nulla o tollero comunque interventi, ma per una richiesta puramente tecnica, quale la verifica di un IP in rispetto al nome utente del richiedente, allo scopo di chiarire la questione dei cloni, ritengo opportuno di cancellare messaggi da persone che questo dettaglio non lo possono conoscere in via definitiva, e che inoltre violano la privacy, rivelando associazioni senza il consenso dell'utente coinvolto.

Scusa la frase lunga, respira


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2007)

*Lanci*

Quel qualcuno sono io....e quando parlavo di clan non mi sbagliavo lanci....anche se mi è piovuto addosso di tutto....sai mi son stancato ....stancato di queste vocine...chi mi accusa di esser iago...quà si è arrivato ad ipotizzare che io abbia approcciato con un utente...e causa un ipotetico rifiuto ora gli faccio la guerra....quando poi scopri che è invisa a parecchi....!!!Sai che penso?che dovrebbero andarsene loro...non la lupa...non compos mentis...non ari...non giulia....non lanci....non moltimodi ,ne la mia"Nemica lettrice"....lo scontro c'è stato....ma il livello raggiunto mi sembra troppo alto adesso!!Ho sbagliato anche io individuando in solo chen il male...la realta era diversa...!!C'è un mondo sommerso....un forum parallelo...e non dovresti lasciar campo a quello....!!!!Non dovrebbe andar via la compostezza...lasciando posto al dileggio e all'infamia!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Scusate, ma...... ESISTE UNA FUNZIONE 'INVISIBILE'??????????????


Sì, nelle opzioni del proprio profilo.

Vedo però che ha qualche problema per caricarsi, dovrò fare un po' di manutenzione questi giorni.


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Bene, fortunatamente la soluzione c'è: se una discussione viene iniziata da un utente che indirizza a un altro utente, e chiaro che solo loro due vogliono parlarci dei affari loro, ma in pubblico. Intromettersi è possibile, ma bisogna chiedere.
> 
> Se quindi c'è un messaggio: *Per Admin*, è indirizzato a me. E sono io a decidere chi tollero nella mia discussione. Non tollero affatto che si venga a rompere le scatole a me ed altri con discussioni offensivi e fuori contesto, con lo scopo di screditare un altro utente. Chiunque sia.
> 
> ...



OK allora la domanda te la faccio nel posto adatto, in Comunicazioni.


Chiedo scusa per OT


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Dicembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> *Non so dove l'hai presa, ma è una frase bellissima*. Noto da un po' di tempo mancano le vere perle di saggezza da queste parti, anche se c'è un serio tentativo di recupero, perfino da direzioni inaspettate.
> 
> L'impossibilità di cancellare 2500 e rotti messaggi è dato da fattori tecnici, e personali. Molti dei tuoi messaggi sono stato un riferimento per altre persone, ed incluso in centinaia, se non migliaia di messaggi. Se dovessi cancellare i tuoi messaggi fisici, sparisce anche il contesto, e non c'è modo di comprendere il contenuto dei vari discorsi. L'unica soluzione sarebbe di cancellare tutte le discussioni a cui hai partecipato, ma così violerei i diritti altrui.
> 
> A parte di tutto questo, spero che prendi la prossima onda e cavalchi la cresta. Si può discutere e bene, e trovare accordi seri. Poi si spera che reggano almeno un po'.


 
Grazie!! Sinceramente non so se qualcuno l'ha scritta prima di me, le mie affermazioni sono tutte originali anche se ovviamente qualcuno può aver avuto prima di me gli stessi pensieri

ONDA????? Da quel punto di vista qui calma piatta, credo che l'entropia abbia raggiunto il suo massimo, prossimo all'infinito, esiste l'equilibrio termico (a circa -273 e spiccioli) la dove anche gli elettroni si bloccano e tutto cessa di esistere..........

p.s.
come descrizione della tragedia direi che non è male

p.s.2
ho capito il problema della cancellazione, i famosi "quote" sono dei link e non una copia ridondante, non era necessario essere così esplicito, ma ti ringrazio per la tua solita disponibilità


----------



## Old SarahM. (14 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> ONDA????? Da quel punto di vista qui calma piatta, credo che l'entropia abbia raggiunto il suo massimo, prossimo all'infinito, esiste l'equilibrio termico (a circa -273 e spiccioli) la dove anche gli elettroni si bloccano e tutto cessa di esistere..........
> 
> p.s.
> come descrizione della* tragedia* direi che non è male


 
suvvia lancillotto  

	
	
		
		
	


	













spero che scesi a -273 si ricominci poi a risalire. non sottovalutiamo le capacità di rigenerazione di questo forum! pensiamo positivo!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Dicembre 2007)

-273.15°C (=0°K) per esattezza - complimenti per la scienza. Tempo fa ho dovuto essere preciso, e ho dovuto andare su Wiki. Ora non datemi la terza elementare, prego!


----------



## Grande82 (14 Dicembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> -273.15°C (=0°K) per esattezza - complimenti per la scienza. Tempo fa ho dovuto essere preciso, e ho dovuto andare su Wiki. Ora non datemi la terza elementare, prego!


informazione di servizio: tale temperatura non è mai stata raggiunta in laboratorio.....


----------



## Old SarahM. (14 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> informazione di servizio: tale temperatura non è mai stata raggiunta in laboratorio.....


e qui??


----------



## Grande82 (14 Dicembre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> e qui??


Ho visto cose che voi umani non potete nemmeno immaginare.....


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Dicembre 2007)

Evitiamo di parlare di temperature...
Qui neve mista a pioggia e freddo glaciale....


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2007)

*visti da fuori*

continuo a pensare che la facciate veramente più lunga del dovuto ,
il livello qui dentro è davvero infimo per alcune presenze ,c'è da dire, però,
che quelli "sani" sembrano "fanatici" di un posto che in realtà dovrebbe rappresentare attimi brevi di svago e non una ragione di vita.
i toni di Lancillotto sono risibilmente drammatici in questo senso.veramente trovo che vi parliate troppo addosso


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> informazione di servizio: tale temperatura non è mai stata raggiunta in laboratorio.....


Io credo di sì, ma è sparito il laboratorio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Dicembre 2007)

Femmina ha detto:


> continuo a pensare che la facciate veramente più lunga del dovuto ,
> il livello qui dentro è davvero infimo per alcune presenze ,c'è da dire, però,
> che quelli "sani" sembrano "fanatici" di un posto che in realtà dovrebbe rappresentare attimi brevi di svago e non una ragione di vita.
> i toni di Lancillotto sono risibilmente drammatici in questo senso.veramente trovo che vi parliate troppo addosso


Be' un forum virtuale è un posto di sole parole. Da leggere o da scrivere.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Dicembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Io credo di sì, ma è sparito il laboratorio


tecnicamente se poi ci entri ti criocongeli e resti lì intatto finchè non ti scongelano.... è lo zero assoluto, perdinci, il buco nero della chimica........ insomma,come il paese dei balocchi per pinocchio!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tecnicamente se poi ci entri ti criocongeli e resti lì intatto finchè non ti scongelano.... è lo zero assoluto, perdinci, il buco nero della chimica........ insomma,come il paese dei balocchi per pinocchio!


Non sono certo che veramente sparisci. Perché la compattazione avverrebbe in un istante più veloce della luce, e la trasformazione dell'energia dovuta dall'implosione potrebbe dare luogo a una trasformazione del tutto inattesa e non documentata


----------



## Grande82 (14 Dicembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Non sono certo che veramente sparisci. Perché la compattazione avverrebbe in un istante più veloce della luce, e la trasformazione dell'energia dovuta dall'implosione potrebbe dare luogo a una trasformazione del tutto inattesa e non documentata


----------



## Old Addos (14 Dicembre 2007)

*Ma no*

Credo che cancellare in toto la propria presenza dal forum , sia una sciocchezza , poichè quando si scrive , si è convinti di ciò che si espone , per cui cancellare significherebbe rinnegare tutto ;

poi , può succedere di non riconoscersi più nel forum , ma questo non è colpa del forum in quanto luogo virtuale , bensì di alcune ( o molte ) persone che lo frequentano ;

nulla vieta di prendersi un periodo di vacanza , ma le nostre " tracce " a mio avviso debbono rimanere.


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Credo che cancellare in toto la propria presenza dal forum , sia una sciocchezza , poichè quando si scrive , si è convinti di ciò che si espone , per cui cancellare significherebbe rinnegare tutto ;
> 
> poi , può succedere di non riconoscersi più nel forum , ma questo non è colpa del forum in quanto luogo virtuale , bensì di alcune ( o molte ) persone che lo frequentano ;
> 
> nulla vieta di prendersi un periodo di vacanza , ma le nostre " tracce " a mio avviso debbono rimanere.




Concordo!


----------



## Iago (14 Dicembre 2007)

*azzz....*



oscuro ha detto:


> Quel qualcuno sono io....e quando parlavo di clan non mi sbagliavo lanci....anche se mi è piovuto addosso di tutto....sai mi son stancato ....stancato di queste vocine...*chi mi accusa di esser iago...*quà si è arrivato ad ipotizzare che io abbia approcciato con un utente...e causa un ipotetico rifiuto ora gli faccio la guerra....quando poi scopri che è invisa a parecchi....!!!Sai che penso?che dovrebbero andarsene loro...non la lupa...non compos mentis...non ari...non giulia....non lanci....non moltimodi ,ne la mia"Nemica lettrice"....lo scontro c'è stato....ma il livello raggiunto mi sembra troppo alto adesso!!Ho sbagliato anche io individuando in solo chen il male...la realta era diversa...!!C'è un mondo sommerso....un forum parallelo...e non dovresti lasciar campo a quello....!!!!Non dovrebbe andar via la compostezza...lasciando posto al dileggio e all'infamia!!!



...avrai fatto qualcosa di tremendo per essere tacciato per Iago 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ...immagino non voglia dire da chi...ma almeno a seguito di cosa sei stato accusato di essere me...questo me lo dovresti...o la penso sbagliato?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Dicembre 2007)

*x Lanci e gli altri*

Se una persona insulta o esprime un giudizio insultante sugli scritti (e quindi sul pensiero) o diffama un'amica, collega, conoscente o anche estranea io con quella persona non parlo più.
Non è questione di ritenersi offese, proprio no (chi offende gratuitamente non mi offende), è che non provo più interesse per quel che viene detto da chi è stato/a capace di ferire e deviare il confronto su quel piano. Del resto non credo che chi ha offeso, ripetutamente, possa provare alcun interesse per i miei interventi. Non bramo riconquistare l’approvazione di chi ha dimostrato di non rispettarmi o di non rispettare altri.
Lo stupore che avevo espresso mesi fa era rispetto a questo. 
Non capivo, e continuo a non capire, come si può considerare isolatamente ogni singolo post e dare credito a chi l’ha scritto se in molti altri lo stesso nick ha affermato cose in contrasto e estremamente offensive nei confronti di singoli o categorie di persone
Non si tratta di chi perde il senso della misura in un post, può capitare, ma di chi agisce sistematicamente così.
Ancor più grave è chi non si limita a offendere o diffamare, ma diffonde fatti e dati sensibili, in questo caso si sfiora o si sconfina nel penale.
Temo fortemente che se si continua ad aspettarsi moderazione da chi non ce la fa o non vuole (credendo a ripetute dichiarazioni di pentimento ripetutamente smentite in un crescendo intollerabile) ...non si ristabilirà il clima che è rimpianto da tanti.
Sia chiaro che non chiedo di bannare nessuno, non solo perché non ho l’autorità per farlo e perché non è la linea che Fa ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )ha dato al forum, ma soprattutto perché sarebbe difficile stabilire i criteri. Infatti tempo fa avevo proposto la semplice sospensione temporanea, ma si è visto che non è stata una scelta efficace e non è, di conseguenza, riproponibile.
Credo però che potrebbe essere utile che chi non ama certi atteggiamenti non interloquisse con chi li ha, anche se in una discussione non sta usando quei toni.
Non è l’ignorare passivo a cui penso: è una scelta di non dare nessun materiale a chi ne fa pessimo uso. E con materiale intendo semplici interventi sul forum. 
Questo metodo non ha funzionato perché molti hanno continuato a dare credito a chi ...aveva già mandato in protesto montagne di cambiali...
Auspico per chi si sia incontrato in un luogo virtuale e poi abbia proseguito la conoscenza (anche in senso biblico) nel reale possa, in futuro, usare la discrezione che è segno di rispetto di sè e degli altri.


----------



## Iago (15 Dicembre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se una persona insulta o esprime un giudizio insultante sugli scritti (e quindi sul pensiero) o diffama un'amica, collega, conoscente o anche estranea io con quella persona non parlo più.
> Non è questione di ritenersi offese, proprio no (chi offende gratuitamente non mi offende), è che non provo più interesse per quel che viene detto da chi è stato/a capace di ferire e deviare il confronto su quel piano. Del resto non credo che chi ha offeso, ripetutamente, possa provare alcun interesse per i miei interventi. Non bramo riconquistare l’approvazione di chi ha dimostrato di non rispettarmi o di non rispettare altri.
> Lo stupore che avevo espresso mesi fa era rispetto a questo.
> Non capivo, e continuo a non capire, come si può considerare isolatamente ogni singolo post e dare credito a chi l’ha scritto se in molti altri lo stesso nick ha affermato cose in contrasto e estremamente offensive nei confronti di singoli o categorie di persone
> ...


*OGNUNO DI NOI E' NORMA DI SE STESSO (H. Miller)*


----------



## Lettrice (15 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> *OGNUNO DI NOI E' NORMA DI SE STESSO (H. Miller)*


*Gia' ma questo vale per chi ha una norma.*


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (15 Dicembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Gia' ma questo vale per chi ha una norma.*














Buon dì


----------



## tatitati (15 Dicembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> ieri ho inviato un post a Giovanni (Admin), gli ho chiesto se poteva CANCELLARE TUTTA LA MIA STORIA dal forum, lasciarmi il nick, ma togliere gli oltre 2500 post che ho inviato, purtroppo mi dice che gli strumenti che ha lui a disposizione non glielo consentono (ADMIN hai bisogno di un consulente serio, chiamami!!!).
> 
> ...


 
il pettegolezzo uccide. ne so qualcosa. mi aveva colpito una frase di actarus=cat un giorno che mi diede il buon mattino dicendomi altro che puttana tu sei totalmente diversa da come ti descrivono le altre.. mah..  capito subito che le pettegole ci sono sempre le comari anche e che ciascuno è un mondo a sé stante e pensa ciò che vuole. a me personalmente frega un accidente di cosa pensino gli altri di me, ma mi da fastidio una cosa che un membro anche illustre di un forum venga fatto oggetti di pettegolezzi assurdi. bè diciamo che me ne sarei stupita una volta ma ora non più visto chi lo frequesta sto forum. credo che una persona come il lanci sia di tutto rispetto sempre persona corretta nelle sue esternazioni e capace di grandi pensieri e credo anche di meritevoli azioni. no credo il suo sfogo sia stato capito compreso. è tanto che lui non scrive più e me ne dispiace perchè il forum ha perso in signorilità in questo. ma la cosa che mi da più fastidio è l'alleanza, lo zoccolo duro delle beghine che minimamente non si è scomposto e continua imperterrito a beghinare nonostante ci faccia una magra figura. si sà il mondo è bello perchè è vario ma spesso si danno etichette e si sparla alle spalle del prossimo senza minimamente considerare una cosa importante e che cioè al di là del video, come sottolineava marì in un post di jdm, ci sono persone con sentimenti ed emozioni, persone vere. quindi posso capire benissimo il post di lancillotto e il suo dolore, lo capisco, lo sento come è mia abitudine sentire tutto amplificato sotto le feste, e come percepisco anche l'assoluto menefreghismo e la pochezza di chi lo continua a frequentare senza in realtà dare il minimo contributo a livello di umanità.
chiusa parentesi e scusate se l'ho aperta.
un  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  a lancillotto.


----------



## Old Cat (15 Dicembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> il pettegolezzo uccide. ne so qualcosa. mi aveva colpito una *frase di actarus=cat un giorno che mi diede il buon mattino dicendomi altro che puttana tu sei totalmente diversa da come ti descrivono le altre.. mah..* capito subito che le pettegole ci sono sempre le comari anche e che ciascuno è un mondo a sé stante e pensa ciò che vuole. a me personalmente frega un accidente di cosa pensino gli altri di me, ma mi da fastidio una cosa che un membro anche illustre di un forum venga fatto oggetti di pettegolezzi assurdi. bè diciamo che me ne sarei stupita una volta ma ora non più visto chi lo frequesta sto forum. credo che una persona come il lanci sia di tutto rispetto sempre persona corretta nelle sue esternazioni e capace di grandi pensieri e credo anche di meritevoli azioni. no credo il suo sfogo sia stato capito compreso. è tanto che lui non scrive più e me ne dispiace perchè il forum ha perso in signorilità in questo. ma la cosa che mi da più fastidio è l'alleanza, lo zoccolo duro delle beghine che minimamente non si è scomposto e continua imperterrito a beghinare nonostante ci faccia una magra figura. si sà il mondo è bello perchè è vario ma spesso si danno etichette e si sparla alle spalle del prossimo senza minimamente considerare una cosa importante e che cioè al di là del video, come sottolineava marì in un post di jdm, ci sono persone con sentimenti ed emozioni, persone vere. quindi posso capire benissimo il post di lancillotto e il suo dolore, lo capisco, lo sento come è mia abitudine sentire tutto amplificato sotto le feste, e come percepisco anche l'assoluto menefreghismo e la pochezza di chi lo continua a frequentare senza in realtà dare il minimo contributo a livello di umanità.
> chiusa parentesi e scusate se l'ho aperta.
> un
> 
> ...


 
Mi fai la cortesia di spiegarmi meglio questa frase che IO avrei scritto?Non capisco tanto bene.
e poi mi fai una cortesia di dirmi se io Ti ho mai offesa con qualche parola  in pubblico ed in privato.


----------



## tatitati (15 Dicembre 2007)

Tristano ha detto:


> Mi fai la cortesia di spiegarmi meglio questa frase che IO avrei scritto?Non capisco tanto bene.
> e poi mi fai una cortesia di dirmi se io Ti ho mai offesa con qualche parola in pubblico ed in privato.


l'unica cosa che mi offende è vedere che non capisci un cavolo della vita. problemi tuoi. mi spiace ma con te non voglio più avere nulla a che fare.
stammi ben lontana. te lo dico da amica. per come mi hai trattata non cercare nemmeno più di parlarmi né in chiaro né in pvt.


----------



## Old Cat (15 Dicembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che mi offende è vedere che non capisci un cavolo della vita. problemi tuoi. mi spiace ma con te non voglio più avere nulla a che fare.
> stammi ben lontana. te lo dico da amica. per come mi hai trattata non cercare nemmeno più di parlarmi né in chiaro né in pvt.


 
bene. Io , se questo è il tuo desiderio, ti ignoro.
*tieni presente, leggiti, che finora tu mi hai nominata , non io.*
Se cortesemente invitata ad ignorarmi anche tu.
Io non faccio commenti sulla tua esistenza privata ne in chiaro ne in privato perciò sei gentilmente invitata di astenerti dal commentare la mia vita privata di cui tu non sei a conoscenza e fare altrettanto.


----------



## tatitati (15 Dicembre 2007)

Tristano ha detto:


> bene. Io , se questo è il tuo desiderio, ti ignoro.
> *tieni presente, leggiti, che finora tu mi hai nominata , non io.*
> Se cortesemente invitata ad ignorarmi anche tu.
> Io non faccio commenti sulla tua esistenza privata ne in chiaro ne in privato perciò sei gentilmente invitata di astenerti dal commentare la mia vita privata di cui tu non sei a conoscenza e fare altrettanto.


... cat... cresci.


----------



## Old Cat (15 Dicembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> ... cat... cresci.


 
sei pregata di ignorarmi .


----------



## Old SarahM. (15 Dicembre 2007)

carissimo lancillotto ... allora la tua decisione è definitiva? mi dispiace molto ... il forum ha perduto un componente fondamentale, i cui contributi sono sempre stati arguti, eleganti, rispettosi e capaci di creare comunità. lo dico soprattutto da lettrice. 
il pettegolezzo è un male sociale contro il quale è difficile difendersi e che dà particolarmente fastidio a chi non lo pratica. chi lo pratica? chi non ha talenti per fare altro. 
buona fortuna anche a te e arrivederci.



lancillotto ha detto:


> .............. reputo esaurito ogni mio dovere nei confronti della comunità!
> 
> Sono davvero dispiaciuto di tutto e questa decisione mi ferisce perchè non sono abituato ad abbandonare una battaglia che reputo MIA e GIUSTA, però ho dovuto accettare in questi anni che non sono immortale, che anch'io rimango ferito, che mi ritrovo senza energie e non posso dedicarmi alle necessità della vita reale, quella che tutti i giorni bussa alla tua porta e ti chiede conto ti ciò che fai e di chi sei.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Be' un forum virtuale è un posto di sole parole. Da leggere o da scrivere.


certamente,
ma qui le parole vengono usate per parlare del forum stesso e in modo un po' "melodrammatico".e da parecchio tempo.
se siamo in un salotto a dirci quanto ci stiamo male quello che mi viene da pensare è che stiamo perdendo del tempo a fare cose che sarebbero  più piacevoli per noi .
e se usciamo è inutile rientrare facendo notare agli altri "guardate che esco perchè siete stati scorretti"
chi lo è stato lo sa bene 
chi veramente ne ha piene le tasche tante spiegazioni non ha voglia di darle


----------



## Iago (15 Dicembre 2007)

*Femmina*



Femmina ha detto:


> certamente,
> ma qui le parole vengono usate per parlare del forum stesso e in modo un po' "melodrammatico".e da parecchio tempo.
> se siamo in un salotto a dirci quanto ci stiamo male quello che mi viene da pensare è che stiamo perdendo del tempo a fare cose che sarebbero  più piacevoli per noi .
> e se usciamo è inutile rientrare facendo notare agli altri "guardate che esco perchè siete stati scorretti"
> ...



QUOTO.


(cmq, meglio uomo)


----------



## Bruja (15 Dicembre 2007)

*Femmina*



Femmina ha detto:


> certamente,
> ma qui le parole vengono usate per parlare del forum stesso e in modo un po' "melodrammatico".e da parecchio tempo.
> se siamo in un salotto a dirci quanto ci stiamo male quello che mi viene da pensare è che stiamo perdendo del tempo a fare cose che sarebbero più piacevoli per noi .
> e se usciamo è inutile rientrare facendo notare agli altri "guardate che esco perchè siete stati scorretti"
> ...


 

Esatto solo che il melodramma e tutte le cosette che illustri hanno una precisa decorrenza. Inoltre quando le chiacchiere e le trasversalità creano probemi o disagi allora è un altro paio di maniche e non c'entra per nulla il rapporto che si ha con un forum!!!!
Comunque io non giudicherei senza cognizione di causa... il forum può essere un salotto migliore di un pub o di altri ritrovi reali... una palestra mentale, sempre che resti tale, ed ultimamente così non è stato.
Rispetto la tua opinione ma mi tratterrei dal giudicare chi, come o in che portata si rapporta a questo ambiente. Io ho una vita piena, ho avuto molto e molto ho dato e tuttavia ho cercato di rendere questo luogo un punto di incontro particolare. 
Non esistono più i veri salotti, quelli che erano fucine di pensieri, qui per un certo tempo si è fatto esattamente quello, ovviamente con le limitazioni del caso. 
Vedi sarebbe come se io dicessi che tu che fai tre post al mese hai anche la pretesa di dare consigli su come comportarsi e relazionarsi qui dentro... ma non lo faccio perchè ho il più profondo rispetto per le opinioni di tutti, e come tale argomento e confuto, non sentenzio.
Cordialità
Bruja


----------



## Old SarahM. (15 Dicembre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> carissimo lancillotto ... allora la tua decisione è definitiva? mi dispiace molto ... il forum ha perduto un componente fondamentale, i cui contributi sono sempre stati arguti, eleganti, rispettosi e capaci di creare comunità. lo dico soprattutto da lettrice.
> il pettegolezzo è un male sociale contro il quale è difficile difendersi e che dà particolarmente fastidio a chi non lo pratica. *chi lo pratica? chi non ha talenti per fare altro. *
> buona fortuna anche a te e arrivederci.


 
hem ... straquoto e seguo a ruota lancillotto! a me non arriva gossip nei messaggi privati perchè non ne scambio quasi mai. ma, a giudicare dai messaggi incomprensibili che leggo sul forum, intuisco un retroscena pazzesco, che io non conosco affatto e che non mi consente di interagire tranquillamente. 
un saluto agli amici!!


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Esatto solo che il melodramma e tutte le cosette che illustri hanno una precisa decorrenza. Inoltre quando le chiacchiere e le trasversalità creano probemi o disagi allora è un altro paio di maniche e non c'entra per nulla il rapporto che si ha con un forum!!!!
> Comunque io non giudicherei senza cognizione di causa... il forum può essere un salotto migliore di un pub o di altri ritrovi reali... una palestra mentale, sempre che resti tale, ed ultimamente così non è stato.
> Rispetto la tua opinione ma mi tratterrei dal giudicare chi, come o in che portata si rapporta a questo ambiente. Io ho una vita piena, ho avuto molto e molto ho dato e tuttavia ho cercato di rendere questo luogo un punto di incontro particolare.
> Non esistono più i veri salotti, quelli che erano fucine di pensieri, qui per un certo tempo si è fatto esattamente quello, ovviamente con le limitazioni del caso.
> ...


si.
scrivere quello che si pensa su quello che si legge fa parte dele dinamiche del forum; per te sentenzio e capisco pure il tuo punto di vista.
consigli io non ne ho per nessuno e lungi da me la presunzione di poterne dare; direi 
a differenza di te che , sicuramente in buona fede, ti poni spesso come figura super partes(cosa che nessuno si può permettere).
Scrivo tre messaggi al mese un po' perchè ho altro da fare, un po' perchè qua dentro fatico a trovare stimoli .
Ad ogni modo non penso che averne partorito 100.000 mi darebbe più voce in capitolo
non ho letto grande cordialità nel tuo post mi parrebbe ipocrita risponderti nello stesso modo.
saluti


----------



## Bruja (15 Dicembre 2007)

*aspetta*



Femmina ha detto:


> si.
> scrivere quello che si pensa su quello che si legge fa parte dele dinamiche del forum; per te sentenzio e capisco pure il tuo punto di vista.
> Ho scritto sentenziare non per reprimenda ma perchè il senso è di non essere elastiche.
> consigli io non ne ho per nessuno e lungi da me la presunzione di poterne dare; direi
> ...


La cordialitàdi chiusura è educazione, quella dialogante la si esprime a chi è cordiale nel porsi, sei proprio certa che se le tue rilevazioni le avessi fatte in modo più morbido e argomentato non sarebbero state prese in altra considerazione. L'ipocrisia è proprio la cosa che mi è meno facile da esternare perchè non devo e non mi deve nulla nessuno, quindi non solo ti dico che il confronto con te è stato esattamente come era impostato in entrata, ma ti chioedo, sempre che tu lo desideri, per quanto te lo permettono i tuoi impegni di restare e di scrivere in ogni caso.  Ho letto solo una persona un po' sbrigativa, non una persona non valida.
Se lo desideri sei la benvenuta.... 
Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2007)

Femmina ha detto:


> certamente,
> ma qui le parole vengono usate per parlare del forum stesso e in modo un po' "melodrammatico".e da parecchio tempo.
> se siamo in un salotto a dirci quanto ci stiamo male quello che mi viene da pensare è che stiamo perdendo del tempo a fare cose che sarebbero più piacevoli per noi .
> e se usciamo è inutile rientrare facendo notare agli altri "guardate che esco perchè siete stati scorretti"
> ...


Infatti, non si dovrebbe parlare *del *forum, ma *nel *forum. Il forum è solo un posto dove discutere, e mantenuto da una o più persone, che di regola partecipano, ma nel mio caso solo di striscio.

Parlare *del *forum significa nella maggioranza dei casi parlare di chi è alla guida del forum, e nel mio caso, di praticamente nessuno.

Parlare nel forum non è tanto difficile quanto sembra. Possiamo trattare argomenti interessanti e stimolanti, se vogliamo. Vogliamo? Questo è il punto. Posso anche avere pieno le scatole di alcune o tutte le persone, ma se mi va a discutere una cosa, la posso iniziare e portare in avanti, all'infinito.

In un forum moderato, qualcuno legge tutto e rimuove gli interventi disturbanti. E qui rimangono. Lì viene creata una situazione artificiale, qui è naturale. Non vuol dire che sia meglio, ma che sia diverso. Qui è richiesto un minimo di autodisciplina, per non andare fuori argomento (Off Topic, OT), e per sorvolare i messaggi OT.

Personalmente mi sento più a casa dove non vengo bacchettato continuamente, e dove mi ammaestra un moderatore, a colpi di infrazioni e ban.

Però, mi sto chiedendo, se introdurre la reputazione. Sarebbe una barra che indica il gradimento degli interventi al pubblico. Così, utenti seri e disciplinati per natura sono più evidenziati di altri.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Dicembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Infatti, non si dovrebbe parlare *del *forum, ma *nel *forum. Il forum è solo un posto dove discutere, e mantenuto da una o più persone, che di regola partecipano, ma nel mio caso solo di striscio.
> 
> Parlare *del *forum significa nella maggioranza dei casi parlare di chi è alla guida del forum, e nel mio caso, di praticamente nessuno.
> 
> ...


 
peffavore Giova'...evita.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Dicembre 2007)

Invence la cosa della reputazione e' fantastica!!!!

Chissa quanto sarebbe bassa la mia


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Invence la cosa della reputazione e' fantastica!!!!
> 
> Chissa quanto sarebbe bassa la mia


7000+ messaggi sono 80 punti circa, contro i miei 10 iniziali e rotti. Poi conta l'anzianità, e i punti raccolti per gli argomenti ritenuti eccellenti. Io credo che potresti avere una bella scaletta


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> peffavore Giova'...evita.


Saresti nei top 10


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Dicembre 2007)

L'indice di gradimento invece dell'audience... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Basta che non sia possibile gradirsi da soli più volte ...se no funziona come il gradimento dei thread


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'indice di gradimento invece dell'audience...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è possibile gradirsi


----------



## Lettrice (15 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'indice di gradimento invece dell'audience...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O farsi gradire piu' volte dai propri cloni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Dicembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O farsi gradire piu' volte dai propri cloni


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2007)

Effettivamente è una possibilità, non ci ho pensato


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Dicembre 2007)

Questa cosa del gradimento porterebbe ancora più astio e nervosismo...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Questa cosa del gradimento porterebbe ancora più astio e nervosismo...


No è ottimo per gli asmatici, dalla polvere sollevata dalle pacche sulle proprie spalle  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fondamentalmente non è sbagliato, ma lo sarebbe se fosse premiato chi scrive tanto. Non è il tanto che conta, ma il contenuto.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Dicembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Saresti nei top 10


okkio che te meno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 sfrugugliatore


----------



## tatitati (16 Dicembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Infatti, non si dovrebbe parlare *del *forum, ma *nel *forum. Il forum è solo un posto dove discutere, e mantenuto da una o più persone, che di regola partecipano, ma nel mio caso solo di striscio.
> 
> Parlare *del *forum significa nella maggioranza dei casi parlare di chi è alla guida del forum, e nel mio caso, di praticamente nessuno.
> 
> ...


giovanni.. ascolta me.. io non sono gradita ma mi leggono in centine e centine quando scrivo anche una cagatina di mosca.. hihihih.. sicuro che sta barra non possa far degenerare il forum? anche prchè io non gradisco praticamente nessuno.. tranne me stessa.. uahuahuauhahu
ok ho detto la scemata del mese. mò fino all'epifania sto in silenzio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




dovremmo invece istituire dei premi per il più cretino del mese, la più crotala dell'anno la più simaptica il più figo tatuato etc... uhahuahuahua oddio ne ho dette due di scemate dle mese.. mò sono a posto fino a febbraio. ok capito mi ritiro nel mio loculo a fare consulti.. huuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Dicembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> giovanni.. ascolta me.. io non sono gradita ma mi leggono in centine e centine quando scrivo anche una cagatina di mosca.. hihihih.. sicuro che sta barra non possa far degenerare il forum? anche prchè io non gradisco praticamente nessuno.. tranne me stessa.. uahuahuauhahu
> ok ho detto la scemata del mese. mò fino all'epifania sto in silenzio
> 
> 
> ...


La idea è grande - ma chi decide questo? Come metterlo in pratica? Idee?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Dicembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> La idea è grande - ma chi decide questo? Come metterlo in pratica? Idee?


Se proprio ci son i sondaggi, si può far esprimere un assenso o un dissenso per certo linguaggio, certi post, certi utenti...magari in una sezione apposita, per non interrompere un certo thread...

Con un intervento a favore e uno contro, se si vuol ancor più "istituzionalizzare" la cosa...poi ...al voto!

Mi rendo perfettamente conto che si rischia di ingessare il forum, ma meglio ingessato che rotto!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se proprio ci son i sondaggi, si può far esprimere un assenso o un dissenso per certo linguaggio, certi post, certi utenti...magari in una sezione apposita, per non interrompere un certo thread...
> 
> Con un intervento a favore e uno contro, se si vuol ancor più "istituzionalizzare" la cosa...poi ...al voto!
> 
> Mi rendo perfettamente conto che si rischia di ingessare il forum, ma meglio ingessato che rotto!


Cioè con delle nomination?
Con che cadenza? Settimanale? Mensile?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cioè con delle nomination?
> Con che cadenza? Settimanale? Mensile?


Le nomitation possono andar bene per quell'indice di cui parlava Giovanni (che francamente...non so fino a che punto servirebbe)...

Io parlavo di interventi immediati al manifestarsi di degenerazioni o disagi per atteggiamenti di uno o più utenti...con immediati o comunque molto rapidi interventi o provvedimenti...


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Dicembre 2007)

Cos'è quel rettangolino verde che compare sotto i nostri nick, in alto a destra?
Mi sono persa qualcosa?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cos'è quel rettangolino verde che compare sotto i nostri nick, in alto a destra?
> Mi sono persa qualcosa?


Sto giocando con le opzioni, niente di più. Sarebbe la reputazione, ma come vedi, non funziona


----------



## tatitati (16 Dicembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> La idea è grande - ma chi decide questo? Come metterlo in pratica? Idee?


 
una commissione mista  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    eletta dal popolo che però non comprenda solo le crotale


----------

